# THA SWAP MEET



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

i can t be the only 1 with usefull junk layin around so i bring you my junk at cheap prices im open to MONEY and TRADES this is a swap meet we should all know how much shipping generally cost so no ill give ya $1 crap that dont cover postage ...keep the offers to pm's and will post up all sold items ...if you have some cool stuff to trade for other parts or money throw them up so some swapping can go on  









4wd explorer chassis and V8 gt 40 heads 








deep dish bullet holes and wagon wheels with tires








explorer limited wheels and tires








blazer 4wd wheels and bullet holes with tires








old school staggard wheels with tires








old school staggard wheels with nice smoothies








chevy vortec 4.3








ford ranger v6 (have 2)








ranger splash wheels and triblades with tires ( have 2 sets)








cobra wheels and tires








ferrari 18" wheels and tires








mustang cobra full body ...GOOD FOR DRAG CAR


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Wat u want for the First pik of rims cuz I need those smoothcaped rims


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

I mean the "old schoolstaggerd wheels and some nice smoothies" how much u want for them


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ill get some pics of stuff i got in next few days 

if he dont get the smoothies ill take em and find somethin to trade ya 

need to just get my containers of parts and bodies 

and go to ur house and look at ur stuff u gettin rid of ...or you could come to mine way out by whiting field lol


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

I got stuff.


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

What do you want for the 69 chevelle


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Met8to_@Apr 3 2010, 07:37 PM~17087969
> *I mean the "old schoolstaggerd wheels and some nice smoothies" how much u want for them
> *


$6 shipped?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ive got some stuff id like to offer up, trades only{ i need 65 impalas ! } no cash,funner this way, let me know what you think you would like to trade,lmk,thanks !!gary. :biggrin: 
a super nice 63 rag top die cast,neer mint,really nice,just no need for it anymore.
































next is a clean 56 nomad,missing the tail lites,parts or restoration?
























and a amt master piece '66 rivi, clean but missing wheels, otherwise complete.








































trades anyone ???? :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:cheesy: what do u wana trade for the rivi :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 4 2010, 02:10 AM~17089673
> *:cheesy:   what do u wana trade for the rivi :cheesy:
> *


how about one of your paint jobs :biggrin: lol j\k
how's $10.00 or trade for $10 bucks worth of stuff ? :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 3 2010, 11:15 PM~17089717
> *how about one of your paint jobs :biggrin: lol j\k
> how's $10.00 or trade for $10 bucks worth of stuff ? :biggrin:
> *


  i was about to say yes to the paint job


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Apr 3 2010, 04:44 PM~17086972
> *i can t be the only 1 with usefull junk layin around so i bring you my junk at cheap prices im open to MONEY and TRADES this is a swap meet  we should all know how much shipping generally cost so no ill give ya $1 crap that dont cover postage ...keep the offers to pm's  and will post up all sold items ...if you have some cool stuff to trade for other parts or money throw them up so some swapping can go on
> 
> 
> ...


EVERYTHING ON HERE is $5 each shipped the cobra body ill do $7 shipped 
or hook ups on multiple ....need some hoppin hydros MONSTER 24's or nice wheels with lo pros


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh this is a really good idea. Let me get some shit together and see what I wanna get rid of.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

You have a PM


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Apr 3 2010, 04:44 PM~17086972
> *i can t be the only 1 with usefull junk layin around so i bring you my junk at cheap prices im open to MONEY and TRADES this is a swap meet  we should all know how much shipping generally cost so no ill give ya $1 crap that dont cover postage ...keep the offers to pm's  and will post up all sold items ...if you have some cool stuff to trade for other parts or money throw them up so some swapping can go on
> 
> 
> ...


$5 shipped on anything else or equal trade


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

You have a pm mr seeds :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 5 2010, 07:37 PM~17103880
> *You have a pm mr seeds :biggrin:
> *


didnt get bro.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmm :dunno: 
well I was hoping to get one of those 70s off ya

I have a sealed 58 or a 94 s10 if your interested


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 5 2010, 09:28 PM~17105093
> *Hmm :dunno:
> well I was hoping to get one of those 70s off ya
> 
> ...


ill take 58 !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 5 2010, 09:28 PM~17105093
> *Hmm :dunno:
> well I was hoping to get one of those 70s off ya
> 
> ...


 :0 I want the Dime. :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

Sounds good pm me your info and I will get that 58 in the mail :thumbsup: 

And what do you have for trade grim?
I would love a caddy kit or a 51,63,65,67 or? :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

does anybody have any caddy lowrider kit they wanna trade or sell i might have sumthing u want for it :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 6 2010, 12:25 AM~17107597
> *Sounds good pm me your info and I will get that 58 in the mail :thumbsup:
> 
> And what do you have for trade grim?
> ...


PM me with a COMPLETE want list.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ive got some stuff id like to offer up, trades or cash make offer{ i need 65 impalas ! } let me know what you think you would like to trade or pay,thanks !!gary. :biggrin: 
local trades are the best for me.

next is a super nice 63 rag top die cast,neer mint,really nice,just no need for it anymore.1\25 ? doors open but have never been open,like new.
































next is a clean 56 nomad,missing the tail lites,parts or restoration?
























and a amt master piece '66 rivi, clean but missing wheels, otherwise complete.








































trades anyone ???? :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

SEEDS , WHATS UP ON THE DIECAST 63? YOU NEVER GOT BACK WITH ME ON IT...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2010, 03:50 AM~17176273
> *SEEDS , WHATS UP ON THE DIECAST 63? YOU NEVER GOT BACK WITH ME ON IT...
> *


PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Apr 3 2010, 04:44 PM~17086972
> *
> 
> 
> ...



make offer on all or whatever taking up space :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

SOLD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

you want trades or $$


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 17 2010, 03:16 PM~17222620
> *you want trades or $$
> *


$$


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 17 2010, 05:43 PM~17222739
> *$$
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

any offers????


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Apr 20 2010, 07:11 PM~17252550
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what r u looking for trade for that 3100


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Apr 20 2010, 06:11 PM~17252550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What do you want for the 65?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

61 impala chrome few front and rear bumpers, wipers tail ligths, ko's mirrors, i'll trow in the chrome bumper kit aftermarket i think i have glass for it too








super sport monte carlo front & rear bumpers








sub box & amp








58 imp detail set and 65 imp set











expedition with almost done ligthning body kit, comes with a custom flame grill (photo etched)


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

trade or offers? complete except motor, the front broke but fixable, the rear is cut out and has molded in tailgate and shaved off lights. ill throw in rims .


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Apr 20 2010, 10:01 PM~17255086
> *trade or offers? complete except motor, the front broke but fixable, the rear is cut out and has molded in tailgate and shaved off lights. ill throw in rims .
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit..beat me to it!  :biggrin: its coo!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 21 2010, 01:31 PM~17260361
> *damnit..beat me to it!   :biggrin:  its coo!
> *


LOl still havent heard on it yet


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 12 2010, 09:24 PM~17174105
> *ive got some stuff id like to offer up, trades or cash make offer{ i need 65 impalas ! } let me know what you think you would like to trade or pay,thanks !!gary. :biggrin:
> local trades are the best for me.
> 
> ...


What are you looking to trade for the 56 Chevy and 66 Rivi gary ??


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 21 2010, 04:49 PM~17260585
> *What are you looking to trade for the 56 Chevy and 66 Rivi gary ??
> *


nothing too big or worth too much $$$$$$ what you got ? im sure we can make a deal, just what to get rid of these. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 21 2010, 04:49 PM~17260585
> *What are you looking to trade for the 56 Chevy and 66 Rivi gary ??
> *


i would like to trade for somthing like , 63,64,65,67 impala's, 52 53 56 57 58 chevys, 54 chevy panels, pre 1975 drag racing stuff,pre '75 american cars, some of this stuff could be built or not, just depend on its condition,nothing too fancy or too $$$$$ .thanks,gary.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 21 2010, 03:08 PM~17261983
> *i would like to trade for somthing like , 63,64,65,67 impala's, 52 53 56 57 58 chevys, 54 chevy panels, pre 1975 drag racing stuff,pre '75 american cars, some of this stuff could be built or not, just depend on its condition,nothing too fancy or too $$$$$        .thanks,gary.
> *


Hey Gary, I got you covered on that 63 and 67 Impala's, among others :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

anyone want to trade somthing for these? i have 8 all in very shape,pull out posters form low rider bike magazine from the the 90's, they were at one time in my kids room hanging on the wall,so they do have small pin holes in the corners otherwise very good shape, what you got to trade ? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey gary post them up in the bike forum i think ull get rid of them quicker maybe ull get sum cash insted for them :happysad:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 26 2010, 03:20 AM~17302662
> *hey gary post them up in the bike forum i think ull get rid of them quicker maybe ull get sum cash insted for them :happysad:
> *


yea i wanted to the guys here 1st chance at em. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 25 2010, 10:20 PM~17301640
> *anyone want to trade somthing for these? i have 8 all in very shape,pull out posters form low rider bike magazine from the the 90's, they were at one time in my kids room hanging on the wall,so they do have small pin holes in the corners otherwise very good shape, what you got to trade ? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


A 64 IMPALA PHOTOETCH SET???? :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FOR SALE OR TRADE


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

What about the red gmc


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 26 2010, 12:46 PM~17306250
> *What about the red gmc
> *


NOT FOR SALE


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Fucking tease.....


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 26 2010, 01:10 PM~17305193
> *A 64 IMPALA PHOTOETCH SET???? :cheesy:
> *


A 64 IMPALA PHOTOETCH SET and throw in a 64 kit :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 26 2010, 01:52 PM~17305622
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE
> 
> 
> ...


What you want for the Dodge bro????


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 26 2010, 12:39 PM~17306865
> *A 64 IMPALA PHOTOETCH SET and throw in a 64 kit :biggrin:
> *


I'm good , those photoetch are like 15 , plus I don't have any 64 kits at the moment


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 26 2010, 06:51 PM~17308732
> *I'm good , those photoetch are like 15 , plus I don't have any 64 kits at the moment
> *


yea thats cool those photoetch are like 15 bucks, bur go out and try and find 8 lowrider bike pullout posters from the 90's in good shape and what they cost, gotta be at least a photoetch and a 10 buck kit, i could get those everyday. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 26 2010, 09:52 AM~17305622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take that caddy in the back :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 26 2010, 04:20 PM~17308988
> *yea thats cool those photoetch are like 15 bucks, bur go out and try and find 8 lowrider bike pullout posters from the 90's in good shape and what they cost, gotta be at least a photoetch and a 10 buck kit, i could get those everyday. :biggrin:
> *


Eh, what's worth It to some is not the same for all


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 23 2010, 01:06 AM~17278097


 :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 26 2010, 07:30 PM~17309094
> *Eh, what's worth It to some is not the same for all
> *


thats why i have to weed out the riff raff to get to the guys that will, and do fair trades. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 26 2010, 04:47 PM~17309252
> *thats why i have to weed out the riff raff  to get to the guys that will, and do  fair trades. :biggrin:
> *


Why I gotta be riff raff?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 26 2010, 08:05 PM~17309406
> *Why I gotta be riff raff?
> *


i dont know,why do you? :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 26 2010, 05:08 PM~17309430
> *i dont know,why do you? :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: :run:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 26 2010, 08:13 PM~17309475
> *:dunno: :run:
> *


Reverend , the last time i tried to make a deal with you it was on the '63 impala die cast, i wanted 20 in trade,so i said trade me two of your $10 kits, 60 ford and the 53 ford, you said all you had was the 60 and you didnt have the 53 anymore,but its still on your for sale tread, so i relisted the 63 die cast back up for trade, and you wrote on,Apr 13 2010, 03:50 AM ,SEEDS , WHATS UP ON THE DIECAST 63? YOU NEVER GOT BACK WITH ME ON IT... so i PM'ed you with other model for trade and you never got back to me, to me thats riff raff, so when you ask me why do you have to be riff raff, i say i dont know ?why do you. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

looking for this








have this to trade


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 26 2010, 05:32 PM~17309665
> *Reverend , the last time i tried to make a deal with you it was on the '63 impala die cast, i wanted 20 in trade,so i said trade me two of your $10 kits, 60 ford and the 53 ford, you said all you had was the 60 and you didnt have the 53 anymore,but its still on your for sale tread, so i relisted the 63 die cast back up for trade, and you wrote on,Apr 13 2010, 03:50 AM ,SEEDS , WHATS UP ON THE DIECAST 63? YOU NEVER GOT BACK WITH ME ON IT...  so i PM'ed you with other model for trade and you never got back to me, to me thats riff raff, so when you ask me why do you have to be riff raff, i say i dont know ?why do you. :biggrin:
> *


Dlo done called dibs on the 53 a while ago , the pics wernt updated. I haven't been to storage for a minute to get the newest pics ...... I still want the 63 , but :dunno: and what other pm did you send with a list of other kits? I never got no other pm


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a couple of 64 Chevy Pickups, partially built and painted, make offer, or I'll trade for a 76 Impala, let me know guys, Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Rider from the Yamaha TMAX 1/24 scale with two different head options. $8.00 shipped with Delivery Conformation.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

what's up fellas. 
I'm doing some cleaning out and I don't want to throw this away. 
So anyone want this trailer. 
You get what ever you see in the pic. 
It's in bad shape but it can be fix. No wheels. 

So anyone want it. ???
If you want to give me anything $$ for it. Cool.
Just pm me !
Later fellas


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Pm me , I want it .... 



> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 2 2010, 10:28 AM~17365336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

PM me Offers cash is better than trades, Ive done my best to describe the kits, some of the boxes got wet so decals and instruction got wet (ones with ** are ones that got wet and the box maynot be shipped unless you ask for it!!!!!! ). all the instructions seem to be useable. All the kits are buildable. PM me with questions or more pics of the opened kits. Also found a Revell 64 Impala glass in one of the boxes if someone needs it. Thanks Fo Lookin' 

#1 Escalade - Parts only (on wheels/tires not stereo stuff no front grill/lights)
32 Caddy - Sealed
33 Caddy - Box smashed kit OK, parts of tree (ON HOLD)
Top 280 - Open kit in bag back glass broke in 2
Bottom 280 - Open but OK
Celica - Sealed









*--------------------------------------------------------------------------</span>*
#8 53 Chevy - Open in bag (ON HOLD for Dropped)
Starline - Open in bag (<span style=\'color:red\'>ON HOLD for dropped)
Xtreme - Open no bed cover (toneau cover)
69 Camaro - Sealed
93 Camaro *** - Open in open bag decals in bad shape


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 26 2010, 07:01 PM~17310654
> *looking for this
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 2 2010, 10:28 AM~17365336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill pay shipping what does it cost


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 8 2010, 07:29 PM~17429694
> *ill pay shipping what does it cost
> *


MCLOVEN!!! ur back! :banghead: :run: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

05xlt U gotta pm about the bottom chevy xtreme s10


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 8 2010, 05:40 PM~17429754
> *MCLOVEN!!! ur back!  :banghead:  :run:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


hey


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

A few kits for sale , prices are best offer.

$40 the 55 has crappy chrome 

















$18 the body has been painted.

















$15 brand new still sealed.









$15 brand new parts still sealed in bags

















$5 I don't know if its complete but the body and pan and interior appear to be there and you get half a chevelle body . 

















$15 missing stock wheels and dub tires otherwise complete and still in bags.

















$12 missing some of the rims and tires but complete and brand new in bags.

















$8 engine's been glued together.

















$12 brand new still sealed in the bags.

















$4 its been put together and might be missing parts


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I have here a couple of old built ups I found in the garage today, also a bunch of decals, make offers, Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NOT JUNK BUT....I GOT 5 SETS OF 1109's FOR SALE....$40 FOR 5 OR $10 EA. SHIPPED!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> I have here a couple of old built ups I found in the garage today, also a bunch of decals, make offers, Thanx :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ill give you $8.00 :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

both Ford's sold to SlammdSonoma :biggrin:

Decals are pending to [email protected]


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

gotta be quick..and i sooo need these!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 17 2010, 08:06 PM~17522210
> *gotta be quick..and i sooo need these!!
> *


That's what I'm saying , thanx again bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 17 2010, 08:48 PM~17521936
> *NOT JUNK BUT....I GOT 5 SETS OF 1109's FOR SALE....$40 FOR 5 OR $10 EA. SHIPPED!
> *


 :wow: :0 pmed


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 18 2010, 12:06 AM~17522210
> *gotta be quick..and i sooo need these!!
> *


SlammdSonoma,the little fairlane would make a bad ass drag car !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

Looking big body and 68 impala........


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 17 2010, 08:04 PM~17522191
> *both Ford's sold to SlammdSonoma :biggrin:
> 
> Decals are pending to [email protected]
> *


Decals sold to [email protected] :biggrin: 

Thanx bro!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok guys , I hate to do it but here it goes, I have here a 1966 Impala SS convertible AMT original, its built as you can see, It was built by a pro-builder, nicely detailed, comes with the box which in real good condition, asking $200 OBO, need to fund my vintage Mazda 1/1 car, replacing the engine.


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 19 2010, 08:50 PM~17546434
> *Ok guys , I hate to do it but here it goes, I have here a 1966 Impala SS convertible AMT original, its built as you can see, It was built by a pro-builder, nicely detailed, comes with the box which in real good condition, asking $200 OBO, need to fund my vintage Mazda 1/1 car, replacing the engine.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 19 2010, 07:50 PM~17546434
> *Ok guys , I hate to do it but here it goes, I have here a 1966 Impala SS convertible AMT original, its built as you can see, It was built by a pro-builder, nicely detailed, comes with the box which in real good condition, asking $200 OBO, need to fund my vintage Mazda 1/1 car, replacing the engine.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

big RIMS $5 a set shipped with tires $4 without tires or $12 for all 4 sets with tires OR TRADE FOR NICE SET OF 13's and white walls good set


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

A few things I'd like to get rid of. Please PM me if you want any of this. 

First up is some white metal SB Chevy parts. $12 shipped or trade for a kit.




































White metal floor jack. $4 shipped


















Photoetch wipers $3 shipped









Photoetch gauge bezels $2 shipped









Interior Junk $2 shipped


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 20 2010, 06:10 PM~17555426
> *A few things I'd like to get rid of. Please PM me if you want any of this.
> 
> First up is some white metal SB Chevy parts. $12 shipped or trade for a kit.
> ...


interior junk, jack and metal chevy parts , i want them , get at me foo!!!!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 20 2010, 06:10 PM~17555426
> *A few things I'd like to get rid of. Please PM me if you want any of this.
> 
> First up is some white metal SB Chevy parts. $12 shipped or trade for a kit.
> ...


ill give ya $5 for the pistons and crankshaft..... :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@May 20 2010, 07:39 PM~17554695
> *big RIMS $5 a set shipped with tires  $4 without tires  or $12 for all 4 sets with tires OR TRADE FOR NICE SET OF 13's and white walls  good set
> 
> 
> ...


  pm'd


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 17 2010, 10:24 PM~17523295
> *SlammdSonoma,the little fairlane would make a bad ass drag car !!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the ideas. i believe ill be lookin for a teardrop hood and a 427 from a thunderbolt next..just for this!.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@May 20 2010, 04:39 PM~17554695
> *big RIMS $5 a set shipped with tires  $4 without tires  or $12 for all 4 sets with tires OR TRADE FOR NICE SET OF 13's and white walls  good set
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD SOLD SOLD THANKS


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

will trade for a 85 mustang svo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

there is one of them mustangs on ebay for 50


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 22 2010, 06:26 PM~17571912
> *damn
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/85-MUSTANG-SVO-1-24-MO...=item563c6ea4b9


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

will trade for builts


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 22 2010, 02:38 PM~17571977
> *will trade for builts
> *


what kind of builts are you looking for?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what do u got send me in a pm


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 22 2010, 05:21 PM~17571870
> *will trade for a 85 mustang svo
> 
> 
> ...


You'd have to give up alot more then that man. Last one I got was $55.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 22 2010, 02:42 PM~17572008
> *what do u got send me in a pm
> *


ok


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 17 2010, 07:20 PM~17521513
> *I have here a couple of old built ups I found in the garage today, also a bunch of decals,  make offers, Thanx :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey SlammdSonoma, here's your tracking # for the Ford's

0309 2880 0003 0656 7757

Thanx again bro!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

quote=SlammdSonoma,May 21 2010, 03:47 PM~17563286]thanks for the ideas.  i believe ill be lookin for a teardrop hood and a 427 from a thunderbolt next..just for this!. 
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 22 2010, 06:38 PM~17571977
> *will trade for builts
> *


take a look through my build tread homie see if there any thing you would trade for


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 22 2010, 05:21 PM~17571870
> *will trade for a 85 mustang svo
> 
> 
> ...


got 5 built kits comin to me thru ebay. they need some work or could be salvaged if interested 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 25 2010, 09:30 PM~17605463
> *got 5 built kits comin to me thru ebay. they need some work or could be salvaged if interested
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> *


wat would u want for the silver firebird??? :happysad:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 25 2010, 11:34 PM~17605503
> *wat would u want for the silver firebird???  :happysad:
> *


pm sent


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I want that firebird too...Damn


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

resins gone


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Any of you dragster builders interested in these?


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 25 2010, 09:30 PM~17605463
> *got 5 built kits comin to me thru ebay. they need some work or could be salvaged if interested
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> *


PM SENT


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

hey mclovn 
i got this mustang.. let me know what u think.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

I HAVE OVER 300 DIECAST 1/64 CARS/TRUCKS 90%LOWRIDERS. SOME THE TRUNKS OPEN TO SHOW HYDRO'S /SOME HAVE ADJUSTIBLE SUSPENSION. SOME I PAID .99 CENTS FOR ALOT WHER 3-4 BUCKS AN SOME 5-7 THERES A SET OF 3 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ONES I PIAD 38.00 FOR. ALL IN GREAT SAPE WELL TAKIN CARE OFF. SELL/TRADE HOTWHEELS/DUBBS/VON DUTCH/MINI TRUCKIN/AN LOWRIDER/ EXC.....JUST THUOGHT I WOULD PUT THEM ON TO SEE IF ANYONE WAS INTERESTED SHIPPING WOULD PROB.. BE ALOT FOR ALL SO I COULD SPLIT THEM UP TOO. SEND A PM IF INTERESTED. THANKS. I HAVE 100 OR SO MORE CARS THEN THIS JUST NOT IN THE PICTURE. I HAVE ALOT MORE PICTURES IF YOUR INTERESTED IN TRADE/CASH OR SPLIT THEM UP. JUST DIDNT WANT TO BLOW UP THE THREAD WITH 13 PICX!!  LET ME KNOW.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@May 26 2010, 10:30 PM~17617837
> *hey mclovn
> i got this mustang..  let me know what u think.
> 
> ...


the wagons gone but what u want for it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

COUPLE QUIK PIX OF SOME OF THE CARS..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone interested in a civic hatch? freshly painted 10+ years, the left side post broke at one time , I glued it already as you can see in the pic, still needs sanding and touch up, and thats it, its a started and not finished kit, let me know guys, Thanx


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 27 2010, 10:40 PM~17629152
> *Anyone interested in a civic hatch? freshly painted 10+ years, the left side post broke at one time , I glued it already as you can see in the pic, still needs sanding and touch up, and thats it, its a started and not finished kit, let me know guys, Thanx
> 
> 
> ...



how much?


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 27 2010, 09:27 PM~17628324
> *COUPLE QUIK PIX OF SOME OF THE CARS..
> 
> 
> ...



how much for all of the von dutch cars?


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 27 2010, 09:25 PM~17628303
> *the wagons gone but what u want for it
> *


what do u have to offer?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@May 28 2010, 02:10 AM~17629829
> *how much for all of the von dutch cars?
> *


i would have to get them all out an see how many i have! IF YOU KNOW 1/64 CAR'S AN HAVE BUOGHT SOME OF THE VON DUTCH CARS BEFORE YOU KOW HOW MUCH THEY COST... :wow: I KNEW THAT WOULD BE THE FIRST QUESTION.....LOL...I WILL TAKE PIX OF ALL OF THEM AN SEND YOU A PM. MUCH RATHER DO A TRADE BUT CASH IS COOL TOO! :thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

ok what r u lookin for trade for the von dutch cars.. i have most of the set im just missin the second verison of the cars.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@May 27 2010, 11:09 PM~17629821
> *how much?
> *


How's $20 +shipping sound?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@May 28 2010, 09:00 AM~17631131
> *ok what r u lookin for trade for the von dutch cars.. i have most of the set im just missin the second verison of the cars.
> *


ANYTHING MODEL CAR LOWRIDER RELATED
PM SENT WITH PIX


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

ttt


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@May 28 2010, 12:11 AM~17629834
> *what do u have to offer?
> *


what are u looking for


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

60 impala missin body but all other parts there 
64 impala missin rear end but all other parts there
94 impala missin interior tub and frame but all other parts there
62 belair complete 
64 ford fairlane complete


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 27 2010, 10:40 PM~17629152
> *Anyone interested in a civic hatch? freshly painted 10+ years, the left side post broke at one time , I glued it already as you can see in the pic, still needs sanding and touch up, and thats it, its a started and not finished kit, let me know guys, Thanx
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: do u have an EK?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 29 2010, 12:24 PM~17642010
> *:cheesy:   do u have an EK?
> *


Naw bro, this is the only Honda I have....Like your new avatar :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 28 2010, 12:40 AM~17629152
> *Anyone interested in a civic hatch? freshly painted 10+ years, the left side post broke at one time , I glued it already as you can see in the pic, still needs sanding and touch up, and thats it, its a started and not finished kit, let me know guys, Thanx
> 
> 
> ...


lookin for any trades?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 29 2010, 12:59 PM~17642212
> *lookin for any trades?
> *


Yeah, trades will be cool too, what do you have?


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 29 2010, 05:24 PM~17642600
> *Yeah, trades will be cool too, what do you have?
> *


pm sent


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 29 2010, 02:56 PM~17642755
> *pm sent
> *


Got it :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 29 2010, 02:04 PM~17641897
> *60 impala missin body but all other parts there
> 64 impala missin rear end but all other parts there
> 94 impala missin interior tub and frame but all other parts there
> ...


id like that 64 on a trade but got to ship like 4 things this week ....prob. be next week before i could ship 

what u lookin for ?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

64 spoken for already sorry


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 29 2010, 03:04 PM~17641897
> *60 impala missin body but all other parts there
> 
> 
> ...


I have a free body for you bro. It doesn't have a hood and it has been painted with Testors lacquer but the body is good. Deuces, send me your addy and I'll get it out to you this week.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 28 2010, 09:22 PM~17637452
> *what are u looking for
> *


any turner kits..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i have a 3000gt kit needs rebuilt


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

64 impala and thunderbolt kit r gone and im keepin the 60 impala


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

looking for any
65 pontiac 2+2 or bonneville or grand prix 
any oldsmobiles 
crager 5 spoke rims and white wall tires 

let me know


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jun 6 2010, 03:34 PM~17710088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I NEED THAT


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jun 6 2010, 03:34 PM~17710088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 65 Pontiac .... Shoot me a pm...


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 6 2010, 03:45 PM~17710136
> *I have a 65 Pontiac .... Shoot me a pm...
> *


pm'd :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

here's some cars i need to move too, the merc is a sealed kit, 65 lincoln continental, open but complete, a 48 woody, open and only missing 1 stock tire, and a 66 Rivi, its a built kit from amt, missing stock wheels and tires , asking $15 each plus $8 shipping, PM me if you interested, Thanx for looking guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i have a shit load of decals i could trade for the rivi


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 14 2010, 07:05 PM~17787426
> *i have a shit load of decals i could trade for the rivi
> *


Not needing decals, if you have a build up or a 62 belair


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 14 2010, 11:05 PM~17787426
> *i have a shit load of decals i could trade for the rivi
> *


Get me a pic of the decals...I'll be interested in buying them.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 14 2010, 06:43 PM~17787121
> *here's some cars i need to move too, the merc is a sealed kit, 65 lincoln continental, open but complete, a 48 woody, open and only missing 1 stock tire, and a 66 Rivi, its a built kit from amt, missing stock wheels and tires , asking $15 each plus $8 shipping, PM me if you interested, Thanx for looking guys!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ttt


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 15 2010, 09:37 AM~17792495
> *ttt
> *


me likey the 49...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

The Mercury and Lincoln sold to Highlander64, Thanx Dave!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 14 2010, 06:43 PM~17787121
> *here's some cars i need to move too, the merc is a sealed kit, 65 lincoln continental, open but complete, a 48 woody, open and only missing 1 stock tire, and a 66 Rivi, its a built kit from amt, missing stock wheels and tires , asking $15 each plus $8 shipping, PM me if you interested, Thanx for looking guys!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 26 2010, 06:06 PM~17614432
> *Any of you dragster builders interested in these?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

I HAVE A 77 MONTE CARLO BODY FROM A SNAP KIT, IT COMES WITH GLASS, THE INTERIOR, BUT NEEDS THE BOTTOM, FRONT BUMPER AND TAIL LIGHTS, ILL SELL FOR $5 I DONT NEED THIS ANYMORE, I PAINTED IT RED, AND THOUGHT I COULD FIND CHEAP PARTS BUT NO LUCK :happysad:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 27 2010, 09:27 PM~17628324
> *COUPLE QUIK PIX OF SOME OF THE CARS..
> 
> 
> ...


STILL GOT THESE??


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 17 2010, 04:46 PM~17818305
> *I HAVE A 77 MONTE CARLO BODY FROM A SNAP KIT, IT COMES WITH GLASS, THE INTERIOR, BUT NEEDS THE BOTTOM, FRONT BUMPER AND TAIL LIGHTS, ILL SELL FOR $5 I DONT NEED THIS ANYMORE, I PAINTED IT RED, AND THOUGHT I COULD FIND CHEAP PARTS BUT NO LUCK :happysad:
> *


Tradeit for????


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 17 2010, 04:58 PM~17818382
> *Tradeit for????
> *


IM OPEN TO ANY THING


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 26 2010, 10:52 AM~17305622
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH IF STILL THERE??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 17 2010, 06:04 PM~17818436
> *HOW MUCH IF STILL THERE??
> *


got any trades, impalas, cadi, g-body?


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 17 2010, 06:46 PM~17819126
> *got any trades, impalas, cadi, g-body?
> *


DAMN, NOPE NONE OF THOSE :happysad:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 14 2010, 06:43 PM~17787121
> *here's some cars i need to move too, the merc is a sealed kit, 65 lincoln continental, open but complete, a 48 woody, open and only missing 1 stock tire, and a 66 Rivi, its a built kit from amt, missing stock wheels and tires , asking $15 each plus $8 shipping, PM me if you interested, Thanx for looking guys!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The Merc and Lincoln already spoken for, the Rivi and Woody still available, make offer guys, Thanx for looking


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 27 2010, 09:40 PM~17629152
> *Anyone interested in a civic hatch? freshly painted 10+ years, the left side post broke at one time , I glued it already as you can see in the pic, still needs sanding and touch up, and thats it, its a started and not finished kit, let me know guys, Thanx
> 
> 
> ...


These cars still available also, make offers on these too, Thanx for looking


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 17 2010, 06:54 PM~17818355
> *STILL GOT THESE??
> *


i got about 250 of these!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 18 2010, 10:46 AM~17823400
> *i got about 250 of these!! :biggrin:
> *


this is not all of them i have more. just let me know what kinda ride your looking for an i get them out.








i can send more picture if you want pm if your interested.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Reasonable Offers? </span>No trades right now...need $$$ ... maybe some more crap later :biggrin:

<img src=\'http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m320/yotasprt88/models/61c1bdc7-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

280z - Open kit in bag back glass broke in 2
GSX - Open not in bag
Boss Mustang - Open in bag parts off tree
Firebird - Open in bag no decals
Cougar - Box destroyed kit in bag no decals
Vette (yellow) - Sealed
32 Caddy - Sealed
Woody - Sealed
Noma - Open no steering wheel
60 Vette - Open in bag parts off tree decals in bad shape
69 Camaro - Sealed 
442 - Sealed -- <span style=\'color:red\'>Waiting on a PM back maybe sold
Pete - Sealed


...just stuck together not glued yet... 










Dodge Dually missing wheels/tires, metal axles and screws










And also have a f-350 dually lot...what you see is what you get! bed was glued and painted black (not by me)...and needs to be stripped. tailgate glued together. Good start to a super cab frame dragger. The white door panels are not there anymore.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Bump ... cause I updated and added some crap :biggrin:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@May 16 2010, 04:26 PM~17507570
> *A few kits for  sale , prices are best offer.
> 
> $40 the 55 has crappy chrome
> ...



Make an offer on one or all, trades welcome.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 18 2010, 04:41 PM~17827015
> *Reasonable Offers? </span>No trades right now...need $$$ ... maybe some more crap later :biggrin:
> 
> <img src=\'http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m320/yotasprt88/models/61c1bdc7-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


what ya wanting on the dodge? and the mudder tires/rims?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> Reasonable Offers? No trades right now...need $$$ ... maybe some more crap later :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

25.00 shipped


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i want the tow bed


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

will trade box for a toyota supra or a 93 mustang cobra i also have added more send me a pm for more pics


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FOR SALE OR TRADE





















STILL GOT THESE, NEED WHEELS, KITS ETC


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

FOR SALE OR TRADE
will trade for older impala or $15 shipped









honda civic untouched, give offer or trade

















Ferrari Barchetta, bought partially built $12 shipped or trade

















57 caddy trade for something in the same 50s range or best offer

















2 monte carlo kits, missing the big tires everything else still untouched, give offfer


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 26 2010, 11:58 PM~17895772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh? :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 27 2010, 11:01 AM~17897673
> *oh? :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ur move..what ya give or trade for?  non truck wise :0


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 27 2010, 11:13 AM~17897723
> *ur move..what ya give  or trade for?  non truck wise :0
> *


I'm still sittin on the Accord for ya, don't really have anything else, but I'll go through my boxes. I got a brand new package of 1/4 square rod for ya too, I won't use it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha, hell yeah!

nobodys wantin my junk...lol. :happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone interested in a class action 80 monte kit. new! make me an offer our lookin to trade for pegasus wire wheels, impala,lac,gn kits,


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 27 2010, 02:49 PM~17899273
> *haha, hell yeah!
> 
> nobodys wantin my junk...lol.  :happysad:
> *


Don't feel bad, nobody wants my junk either


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Shit Nate, there's plenty of stuff you got I'd take, but I got no coin or trades. So til the $ starts rollin in I can't do nothin.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 27 2010, 06:04 PM~17899701
> *Don't feel bad, nobody wants my junk either
> *





seems to be a trend around here  no body wants my junk either


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 27 2010, 05:59 PM~17900318
> *seems to be a trend around here   no body wants my junk either
> *


Bunch a broke ass fools like me! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 27 2010, 08:49 PM~17900628
> *Bunch a broke ass fools like me! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: and me too


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 27 2010, 03:59 PM~17900318
> *seems to be a trend around here   no body wants my junk either
> *


Same here Jeff, I've had my stuff for sale for a long while, sold a couple but that's it


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> FOR SALE OR TRADE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> > FOR SALE OR TRADE
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i got a modelhaus resin 62 hardtop. i cut the doors out (fairly clean cuts) and the trunk lid is almost completely cut open. just pulled it out earlier and 1 side is warped but not horrible. should straighten out once u put the interior in. comes with hardtop interior side panels too, but no donor kit parts. if any1s interested in a trade for sumthin, LMK...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 26 2010, 10:58 PM~17895772
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE
> will trade for older impala or $15 shipped
> 
> ...


wut u lookin for in a trade for the civic hatch bro?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> > FOR SALE OR TRADE
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 29 2010, 07:14 PM~17923094
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE
> 
> 
> ...


call me homie.... i want both....


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

got this up for trade..








[/quote]


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

R and R resin 58 impala convert. Broken windshield frame and needs the engine bay replaced. Vent window is broken off but is there and can be glued back on. The interior tub is there and so is the convertible boot. Comes with a chassie. Needs work. Im asking 20 bucks shipped. The list price on this from R and R is 36 bucks plus shipping.






































Pm me with interest.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jun 29 2010, 04:33 PM~17919687
> *wut u lookin for in a trade for the civic hatch bro?
> *


civic is spoken for at the moment  montes are pending, everything else is still goin.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

got this up for trade.. maybe for some tuner kits.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19126267


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

gotta complete snap chevy dually, if anyone's down for a trade. Looking specifically for a 63 Vette snap for my daughter, but pretty much down for whatever. 

also, complete & new 70 Impala kit.

maybe a chopped Chevy Luv kit w/ t-tops... pics available if you're interested. (needs minimal body work) easy & awesome project!

more so interested in trades than $$... especially any van kits, but again whateva you got will be of interest.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

This is the LUV kit..










just realized that it needs the interior bucket, but easy custom box, considering the back wall to bed is therec

again, actual pics are available. just lemme know if you're interested.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 2 2010, 11:52 PM~17949659
> *Reasonable Offers? No trades right now...want $$$ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

How much for the mudders and Dodge Dually?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Would anybody be interested in a 48 Chevy sedan delivery? Its new and sealed, let me know guys, PM me , Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

CAPRICE TAXI








CLASS ACTION MONTE (SEALED) 








GRAND NASH REGAL (SEALED) 










any trades? wheels? 1301's? with 520's

pumps, dumps, 

also looking for a monte ss kit, donk monte...... dont matter......... get at me


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

* 78 MONTE PROMO*




















trade for caddy kits or caddy and monte ss kits............ get at me


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 3 2010, 08:40 AM~17951966
> *CAPRICE TAXI
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH ON THE CAPRICE??


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 3 2010, 07:30 AM~17951920
> *Would anybody be interested in a 48 Chevy sedan delivery? Its new and sealed, let me know guys, PM me ,  Thanx :biggrin:
> *


48 Chevy Panel sold,sold sold...to the homie [email protected], Thanx Jeff!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

* 78 MONTE PROMO*





















ill take 25 shipped on this :happysad: 


and 17 shipped on the kits i posted above  

let me know fellas


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

CAPRICE TAXI








CLASS ACTION MONTE (SEALED) 








GRAND NASH REGAL (SEALED) 











17 shipped each................................ anyone?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 7 2010, 04:33 PM~17986130
> * 78 MONTE PROMO
> 
> 
> ...


This is a deal if you ask me, someone better jump on this one, help the homie out guys, can't get cheaper than that!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks jorge


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey Jeff, if you can sit on the Caprice and Nash for a couple weeks I'll take em, no shipping, pickup at your door. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

kinda need the loot now bro, i need to pay someone some loot or he will send the goons to start breaking fingers :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That's cool bro, I understand how it is. And a few broken digits is better than broken legs or takin a swim with the fishes. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:yessad:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Stop bettin on the Steelers. :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 7 2010, 09:02 PM~17986382
> *Stop bettin on the Steelers. :roflmao:
> *




its not even football season ya jerk :biggrin: i see i gotta teach you alot when you come to town ehh? :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

It's never too early to start bettin on some football. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

if ya do..stop bettin on the steelers :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

* 78 MONTE PROMO*


















ill take 25 shipped on this :happysad: 
and 17 shipped on the kits i posted above  

let me know fellas


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

CAPRICE TAXI








CLASS ACTION MONTE (SEALED) 








GRAND NASH REGAL (SEALED) 








17 shipped each................................ anyone?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 8 2010, 02:15 AM~17987081
> * 78 MONTE PROMO
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 7 2010, 09:59 PM~17987466
> *pm sent
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 7 2010, 11:02 PM~17987501
> *
> *





dont cry .... dry your eye :biggrin: i do have a couple more montes


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 7 2010, 10:05 PM~17987544
> *dont cry .... dry your eye :biggrin:  i do have a couple more montes
> *


gotta be fast ....he beat me to it!! :sprint: :banghead: 
ill keep an eye out if i can. :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

shoot me some offers bro!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a Amt 62 Impala convertible, willing to trade for a 62 Belair, has to be new , LMK, Thanx


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 7 2010, 10:13 PM~17987679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the teal 78 is gone for 25 bucks..... :0 so its hard to say now...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 7 2010, 09:38 PM~17988017
> *Hey guys, I have a Amt 62 Impala convertible, willing to trade for a 62 Belair, has to be new , LMK, Thanx
> 
> *


I GOT THE OLD KIT SEALED :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 8 2010, 10:55 AM~17991129
> *the teal 78 is gone for 25 bucks..... :0  so its hard to say now...
> *




that was a straight hook-up for sure, i paid 30 for that 78 promo alone, before all the work


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 7 2010, 11:38 PM~17988017
> *Hey guys, I have a Amt 62 Impala convertible, willing to trade for a 62 Belair, has to be new , LMK, Thanx
> 
> *


PM ME JORGE


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 8 2010, 09:20 AM~17992431
> *PM ME JORGE
> *


you got PM


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

I got a brand new class action monte kit lookin to trade for a any 64 impala kit that isn't the one piece bottom kit


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 9 2010, 10:38 PM~18007135
> *I got a brand new class action monte kit lookin to trade for a any 64 impala kit that isn't the one piece bottom kit
> *



You got a pm kneegrow.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

for sale 45.00 shipped


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

its all rusty..................... and i bet the floor pans are all rotted out too............ alot of body work and i bet the motor doesnt even run............ ill give you 15 shipped  get at me


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill sell it for 40.00


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 12 2010, 01:48 PM~18025143
> *its all rusty..................... and i bet the floor pans are all rotted out too............ alot of body work and i bet the motor doesnt even run............ ill give you 15 shipped   get at me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

I GOT 62 BELAIR PARTS
I HAVE ALL THE RACING DECALS
MICKEY THOMPSON INTAKE AND DOUBLE CHROME AIRCLEANERS
OFFENHAUSER VALVE COVERS
BLACK OUTS AND FACTORY CHROME HUBCAPS
I MAY SELL THE WHOLE 409 IF I BUILD THIS 96 IMPALA LT1 FOR MY BELAIR OR SELL IT TOO  

TRADES WILL BE CONSIDERED
IM NEEDIN COUPLE SETS OF PEGASUS 1109S


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 12 2010, 04:49 PM~18026191
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i gotta break bad & get that sonoma kit..$10 bucks?


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

wut the price on these? theyre sweet!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

someone buy that ambulance i need some money to pay some shit off


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 13 2010, 03:47 PM~18036663
> *someone buy that ambulance i need some money to pay some shit off
> *


dude i doubt ur gonna get $45 for that ambulance. maybe im wrong but it doesnt seem like a good buy to me :nosad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 13 2010, 04:47 PM~18036663
> *someone buy that ambulance i need some money to pay some shit off
> *




whatchu got to pay off? your like 12 with no bills :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]h_@Jul 13 2010, 02:38 PM~18037136
> *whatchu got to pay off? your like 12 with no balls :uh:
> *



thats how i read that.... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 7 2010, 09:13 PM~17987679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 03:38 PM~18037136
> *whatchu got to pay off? your like 12 with no bills :uh:
> *


whats up with the promos?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2010, 05:41 PM~18037168
> *whats up with the promos?
> *




whats up with um.............. the right price takes um


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 13 2010, 05:40 PM~18037158
> *thats how i read that.... :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 04:03 PM~18037420
> *whats up with um.............. the right price takes um
> *


 :wow: hno: 
maybe we should cast the vert. :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2010, 06:04 PM~18037428
> *:wow:  hno:
> maybe we should cast the vert. :wow:
> *




why? its n easy mod from any promo or class action monte  i dont think it would sell just because its a vert  because its a 78........ maybe, but would have to be priced low enough to where cats would buy it and not go for a straight promo ya dig?

and you can get them on ebay all day long for 30 bills  that might be a hit for you to cast and sell for say 25 bills or even 30 ya know


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 04:08 PM~18037464
> *why? its n easy mod from any promo or class action monte   i dont think it would sell just because its a vert   because its a 78........ maybe, but would have to be priced low enough to where cats would buy it and not go for a straight promo ya dig?
> 
> and you can get them on ebay all day long for 30 bills   that might be a hit for you to cast and sell for say 25 bills or even 30 ya know
> *


ya your right.im just trying to come up with diffrent ideas for all my model building peeps.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2010, 06:09 PM~18037481
> *ya your right.im just trying to come up with diffrent ideas for all my model building peeps.
> *





78's and 79's would be nice to see more of tho  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 04:14 PM~18037523
> *78's and 79's would be nice to see more of tho   :biggrin:
> *


i wonder how a wagon would look. :wow:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2010, 05:31 PM~18037669
> *i wonder how a wagon would look. :wow:
> *


 :wow: A wagon would be sic


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2010, 06:31 PM~18037669
> *i wonder how a wagon would look. :wow:
> *




i was gonna try and make an 78 monte clipped elco tho :wow:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 02:38 PM~18037136
> *whatchu got to pay off? your like 12 with no bills :uh:
> *


fuck you jeff im 17 and i got shit that needs paying for


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 13 2010, 07:46 PM~18038334
> *fuck you jeff im 17 and i got shit that needs paying for
> *



LOL Hey Jeff, Carla's not being good anymore :nono: ..... Can I pick on her now? :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 13 2010, 04:48 PM~18038363
> *LOL Hey Jeff, Carla's not being good anymore :nono: ..... Can I pick on her now?  :roflmao:
> *


oh wow u had to join dont you feel good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i guess it was a matter of time before someone fired back, i was itchin all damn day, looking at all these retards postin stupid shit lol


in all seriousness, you live at home, you have no credit or a car, maybe a phone, so what do you really have to pay off? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 13 2010, 07:48 PM~18038363
> *LOL Hey Jeff, Carla's not being good anymore :nono: ..... Can I pick on her now?  :roflmao:
> *




get um lol :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jul 13 2010, 04:55 PM~18037875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven+Jul 13 2010, 08:33 PM~18038722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: I took it easy on him this time....


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 13 2010, 08:53 PM~18040181
> *:rant: No Carl. I just dont think someone who is tryin to pay bills has any IDEA of what the fuck Bills are son.  When you have a mortgage, car payment, regular bills that keep the fridge stocked for 6 people, the electric on, and the gas to keep the water warm and food cooking, then have time to pay some lame bitch that feels the need to make your life a living hell money that she DOESN'T need, all while going to two jobs, just to get home, sleep and go back to the shit all over again....  Come talk to me in 10 years when you've grown up and hit the part of NOT living under mommy and daddy's roof. When the internet isnt free to just jump on, or when the food you're eating because you blew YOUR money on POT comes outta your pocket, so your choice is FOOD or POT....   Stop spending money on ganja and you'll have money to pay them bills   THEN come out with some bullshit of you need money to pay your bills.  ok, Im done...
> :biggrin:  I took it easy on him this time....
> *


its tha TRUTH tho


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 13 2010, 09:53 PM~18040181
> *:rant: No Carl. I just dont think someone who is tryin to pay bills has any IDEA of what the fuck Bills are son.  When you have a mortgage, car payment, regular bills that keep the fridge stocked for 6 people, the electric on, and the gas to keep the water warm and food cooking, then have time to pay some lame bitch that feels the need to make your life a living hell money that she DOESN'T need, all while going to two jobs, just to get home, sleep and go back to the shit all over again....  Come talk to me in 10 years when you've grown up and hit the part of NOT living under mommy and daddy's roof. When the internet isnt free to just jump on, or when the food you're eating because you blew YOUR money on POT comes outta your pocket, so your choice is FOOD or POT....   Stop spending money on ganja and you'll have money to pay them bills   THEN come out with some bullshit of you need money to pay your bills.  ok, Im done...
> :biggrin:  I took it easy on him this time....
> *


x100! hell im lucky to have $40 left out of my check every week after payin all my shit. phone bill, truck payment, loan payment, 1/3 of the cable, electric, water and rent, credit cards, gas...the list goes on. i would love to be in carlas shoes again...bein 17 and free of financial issues and free to do wutever i want but it dont work that way. ya gotta grow up sooner or later


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jul 12 2010, 10:03 PM~18031702
> *I GOT 62 BELAIR PARTS
> I HAVE ALL THE RACING DECALS
> MICKEY THOMPSON INTAKE AND DOUBLE CHROME AIRCLEANERS
> ...


ANYONE??


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

on tha cheap pm me if interested  monster truck wheels, approx 30" boggers, 36" boggers, 30's no tires, 30's with tires, gold tri stars, gols pegasus spokes, pegasus 19's, 18's 5 star with tires, 18's blades with tires, chrome caddi engine with 6 carbs, chrome caddi engine with home made f/i set up, 2010 camaro wheels MAKE OFFER OR $30 shipped on all of it :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

sent ya a pm..lol..


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jul 23 2010, 05:28 PM~18124762
> *on tha cheap pm me if interested    monster truck wheels, approx 30" boggers, 36" boggers, 30's no tires, 30's with tires, gold tri stars, gols pegasus spokes, pegasus 19's,  18's 5 star with tires, 18's blades with tires, chrome caddi engine with 6 carbs, chrome caddi engine with home made f/i set up, 2010 camaro wheels  MAKE OFFER OR $30 shipped on all of it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the maro wheels?


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jul 23 2010, 03:28 PM~18124762
> *on tha cheap pm me if interested    monster truck wheels, approx 30" boggers, 36" boggers, 30's no tires, 30's with tires, gold tri stars, gols pegasus spokes, pegasus 19's,  18's 5 star with tires, 18's blades with tires, chrome caddi engine with 6 carbs, chrome caddi engine with home made f/i set up, 2010 camaro wheels  MAKE OFFER OR $30 shipped on all of it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD SOLD SOLD ALL OF IT :wow: 
testimonial of seller 

sold great way to sell stuff to buy more stuff thanks PHATRAS the wheel collector king :rimshot:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 23 2010, 04:40 PM~18125340
> *how much for the maro wheels?
> *


ask phatras :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jul 12 2010, 10:03 PM~18031702
> *I GOT 62 BELAIR PARTS
> I HAVE ALL THE RACING DECALS
> MICKEY THOMPSON INTAKE AND DOUBLE CHROME AIRCLEANERS
> ...


ANY TAKERS??


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 23 2010, 06:40 PM~18125340
> *how much for the maro wheels?
> *


I got a set for free for you if you send me your addy.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 24 2010, 03:41 PM~18131015
> *I got a set for free for you if you send me your addy.
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone needing a 65 Buick Riviera? Revell 66 Impala kit? PM if interested, Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 27 2010, 07:22 AM~18152207
> *Anyone needing a 65 Buick Riviera? Revell 66 Impala kit? PM if interested, Thanx :biggrin:
> *


66 Impala gone in a trade, Riviera still available


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I have this 50 Pickup, been modified with convertible top and lowered window frame, suicide doors and its hinged for tilt front end, the window frame is broken but I'm going to fix it before shipping, may need to repaint, the hood is glued into place but not on the body, has Porsche front headlights molded in the fenders. Asking $25 plus shipping, PM if interested, Thanx, Sorry for the blurry pics


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 2 2010, 11:36 AM~18206101
> *I have this 50 Pickup, been modified with convertible top and lowered window frame, suicide doors and its hinged for tilt front end, the window frame is broken but I'm going to fix it before shipping, may need to repaint, the hood is glued into place but not on the body, has Porsche front headlights molded in the fenders. Asking $25 plus shipping, PM if interested, Thanx, Soryy for the blurry pics
> 
> 
> ...


ill take this ...pm sent


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

716 LAYING LOW has dibbs on the 50 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Dually only thing done was cut to fit the pete wheels.... interior and glass still in the bags. i got this without a box. * **COMES WITHOUT CAMPER TOP***
it does have the flat bed cover.. comes with the wheels and lo pros. make me an offer!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 2 2010, 08:36 AM~18206101
> *I have this 50 Pickup, been modified with convertible top and lowered window frame, suicide doors and its hinged for tilt front end, the window frame is broken but I'm going to fix it before shipping, may need to repaint, the hood is glued into place but not on the body, has Porsche front headlights molded in the fenders. Asking $25 plus shipping, PM if interested, Thanx, Sorry for the blurry pics
> 
> 
> ...


50 sold to 716!! Thanx bro!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 2 2010, 04:41 PM~18207962
> *Dually only thing done was cut to fit the pete wheels.... interior and glass still in the bags. i got this without a box.  **COMES WITHOUT CAMPER TOP**
> it does have the flat bed cover.. comes with the wheels and lo pros.  make me an offer!!
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 2 2010, 08:25 AM~18206002
> *66 Impala gone in a trade, Riviera still available
> *


Laidframe got dibs on the 65 Rivi :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I may be putting up some VW's for sale, Karmen Ghia , and a 23 window bus , I'll post some pics later, Thanx


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

anyone interested in a 78 caddy promo? MINT in the OG box, carmine red.
35.00 shipped paypal only PENDING TRADE TO MINI]


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 3 2010, 05:16 PM~18218712
> *anyone interested in a 78 caddy promo? MINT in the OG box, carmine red.
> 35.00 shipped paypal only
> 
> ...


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

if anyone got parts to make a rat rod pm me-truck cabs 30s cars or pre55 bel air kits :dunno:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

2 monte carlo kits, missing the big tires everything else still untouched, give offfer








[/quote]


NEED A WINDOW KIT FOR THIS MODEL NEED ALL THE WINDOWS PM ME


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Two Johan promo style kits everything is here as purchased from Johan.

They make great led sleds, O.G. rides, Customs, etc.

this is the '56 Desoto...........









this is the '56 Pontiac...........









Make reasonable offer for either one if interested, or I'll make a deal if someone wants to but both of them. Free shipping as well. (PM) me.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 3 2010, 01:15 PM~18218097
> *Laidframe got dibs on the 65 Rivi :biggrin:
> *


65 Rivi sold to Laidframe, I had the pleasure of meeting Dave, real nice guy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 4 2010, 11:06 AM~18225797
> *Two Johan promo style kits everything is here as purchased from Johan.
> 
> They make great led sleds, O.G. rides, Customs, etc.
> ...



THE AMT 55 & 57 chevy belair guts and chassies will fit these to make them a more detailed kit ! These are nice kits fellas and for you bomb builders they aren't seen to often being built up ! Here's a chance to create your on 1 OF A KIND show piece.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

i have a 1970 cadillac eldorado for sale taking offers no trades its complete


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 8 2010, 12:41 PM~18257636
> *i have a 1970 cadillac eldorado for sale taking offers no trades its complete
> 
> 
> ...


$30 shipped


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

up for trade ...PM me offers


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

anybody got a new revelle pete rig to trade for this kenworth 600a?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

sorry its been a long day an forgot the pic.. :angry: anybody got a new revelle pete rig seald to trade for this kenworth 600a that is seald?


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 2 2010, 01:41 PM~18207962
> *Dually only thing done was cut to fit the pete wheels.... interior and glass still in the bags. i got this without a box.  **COMES WITHOUT CAMPER TOP**
> it does have the flat bed cover.. comes with the wheels and lo pros.  make me an offer!!
> 
> ...


keen on this, got a price?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 12 2010, 07:00 PM~18296732
> *sorry its been a long day an forgot the pic.. :angry: anybody got a new revelle pete rig seald to trade for this kenworth 600a that is seald?
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a Pete kit to trade , what's the cash price ? Or do I even want to know ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 12 2010, 09:48 PM~18297201
> *I don't have a Pete kit to trade , what's the cash price ? Or do I even want to know ?
> *


for you 100.00.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
no cash price need the revelle pete semi for my hauler this truck is to new..
i got this just to trade for the pete good deal if you ask me!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I got paypal ready for that kenworth .....Then you can buy a Pete from egay


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 12 2010, 10:37 PM~18297662
> *I got paypal ready for that kenworth .....Then you can buy a Pete from egay
> *


good point..  but dont foget ill be the one havin to ship this truck to you..so what ever the cheapest pete i can find ..you will still have to pay for shipping on the kenworth.either way you get the pete an ship it or i can find one an you buy it for me basicly an ill ship the kenworth you pay shipping...still a sweet deal..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

EDIT FOR A HANGOVER....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 13 2010, 01:27 PM~18301978
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  you a sideways ass motherfucker... the paypal was sent, now whats that bullshit ass pm i got this morning when i woke up??? send me my truck i paid for .... i dont want a refund cause you got cold feet homie , i dont play noone like that and i expect the same treatment...  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


hey dickweed...calm it the fuck down ...your the one who said pay pal ready last night when we made the deal you didnt send shit till 11:?? this morning. i told you last night send the money an ill send the truck out the next day wich whould be today if you didnt know that!!! you didnt even give me a addy to ship it too...fuck up #1
cold feet my ass homie if anyone fucked up #2 it was you not sending the money last night when you said you would ...so i buoght the pete myself.. when i want something 9 out of 10 i get it!! dont have time to play games with shit. wheni say i do something i do it unlike you. an another thing i asked you to do was send the money as a personal gift so pay pal wouldnt get there cut in on it! you couldnt even handle that! fuck up #3 that left me with 3 bucks to ship you the semi. now its out of my pocket god job. i could just be an ass an give you a refund back an have pay pal get another cut on it but thats not me.. im better then that. so stop your crying go smoke send me the addy so i can now get this truck out of here for ya. dont know why you had try an go blow me up like that it really wasnt an issue. i got my truck off e-bay you sent me a half ass payment wich im not really bitchen about an you still get the kenworth whats the prob.. cause i dont see one. the only prob i see is what you started on yourself! like i said send the addy brother an its on its way! dont blame lay it low or me for your fuck ups....do what you say your gonna do an thing run smootly!  sorry for the long ass story but had to clear this up! so on that note thats all i got say.. :biggrin: have a nice day!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Reverend Hearse Reete/kenworth, Today, 01:25 PM 


DELIVERER OF DEATH


Group: Members
Posts: 13,276
Member No.: 29,416
Joined: Jan 2006



QUOTE
i just went ahead an buoght the pete with my own money an put the kenworth on e-bay. so forget the deal i guess...when i really want something ill get it..dont really mess around.
and the paypal was already sent right before i got this message, thats fucked up homie, you make a deal and back out one it.... i dont give a fuck what you do , send me the truck , refund my money, keep my money and dance around it , i dont give a fuck, i hate sideways assed deals. i cant find a reliable seller here for shit anymore.... i fucking hate layitlow sometimes........ 

--------------------

~~~M.C.B.A.~~~ 
~~PM ME FOR YOUR 77-92 CADILLAC PARTS NEEDS!!!~~
CAPT. FUCKANOOB 
~90ed CADILLAC HEARSE~APPLIANCE WIRES AND VOGUES~


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 13 2010, 12:11 PM~18302289
> *hey dickweed...calm it the fuck down ...your the one who said pay pal ready last night when we made the deal you didnt send shit till 11:?? this morning. i told you last night send the money an ill send the truck out the next day wich whould be today if you didnt know that!!! you didnt even give me a addy to ship it too...fuck up #1
> cold feet my ass homie if anyone fucked up #2 it was you not sending the money last night when you said you would ...so i buoght the pete myself.. when i want something 9 out of 10 i get it!! dont have time to play games with shit. wheni say i do something i do it unlike you. an another thing i asked you to do was send the money as a personal gift so pay pal wouldnt get there cut in on it! you couldnt even handle that! fuck up #3 that left me with 3 bucks to ship you the semi. now its out of my pocket god job. i could just be an ass an give you a refund back an have pay pal get another cut on it but thats not me.. im better then that. so stop your crying go smoke send me the addy so i can now get this truck out of here for ya. dont know why you had try an go blow me up like that it really wasnt an issue. i got my truck off e-bay you sent me a half ass payment wich im not really bitchen about an you still get the kenworth whats the prob.. cause i dont see one. the only prob i see is what you started on yourself! like i said send the addy brother an its on its way! dont blame lay it low or me for your fuck ups....do what you say your gonna do an thing run smootly!   sorry for the long ass story but had to clear this up! so on that note thats all i got say.. :biggrin: have a nice day!
> *


YOU HAVE A PM...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

in case you all are wondering whats the deal here start from the begining one page back.......looking for a revelle pete to trade for the kenworth..funny story!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

so whats the outcome cause i sure like that kentworth :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 13 2010, 01:55 PM~18302971
> *so whats the outcome cause i sure like that kentworth  :biggrin:
> *


i bought it, it was a misunderstanding between 2 impatient people, its been handled,


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 13 2010, 03:10 PM~18303064
> *i bought it, it was a misunderstanding between 2 impatient people, its been handled,
> *


damn ...i wanted that for my wires lol


but they gone now :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 4 2010, 09:06 AM~18225797
> *Two Johan promo style kits everything is here as purchased from Johan.
> 
> They make great led sleds, O.G. rides, Customs, etc.
> ...


how much im not good at offers


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Any one else got a set of these they wanna get rid of??? PLEASE PM me. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

rims for sale or trade pm me....

yes i got all 4. middle plate i'll make new ones and leave in primer..i cant find 2 front faces? :angry: (floater)
















OLD fat white wall tires.. ive had these for alot of yrs..still nice..
















some rims....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 16 2010, 01:02 PM~18322046
> *rims for sale or trade pm me....
> 
> yes i got all 4. middle plate i'll make new ones and leave in primer..i cant find 2 front faces? :angry: (floater)
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE WHITEWALLS SHIPPED??


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 13 2010, 05:46 PM~18304102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm pretty sure some one here has ERIC's number ? I think Gil does.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

OLD fat white wall tires.. ive had these for alot of yrs..still nice..
















pm me to make sure you got the loot. thanks bro


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Asking $16 plus shipping its been put together a little.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

got some first run LS7's corvette z06 engines with trans ...i have about 7 left ...make offers 








LS7 on the LEFT


----------



## Brandon05l (Dec 19, 2009)

my bro has got a 08 Bullitt Mustang he wants a 71-76 caprice impala,buick,or oldsmobile lmk thanks can get pics


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 21 2010, 04:31 PM~18370326
> *got some first run LS7's corvette z06 engines with trans ...i have about 7 left ...make offers
> 
> 
> ...


damn id love to have these but im broke as fuck! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*gone..*


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 27 2010, 08:17 PM~18424546
> *lol if anyone want a liquor cabinet or love sofa for your model or diorama...  trade me something
> 
> 
> ...


What are you looking for. I like the liquor cabinet


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Aug 27 2010, 08:32 PM~18424655
> *What are you looking for. I like the liquor cabinet
> *



dunno bro something lowrider related.. pm me


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 13 2010, 06:37 PM~18304049
> *how much im not good at offers
> *


$30 each..............


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

4.3 vortec








sonoma body panels








454 ss whels and tires 6 tires 8 wheels








454 ss engine








sonoma/s10 wheels and tires


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

How much for the 454 engine?


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Aug 28 2010, 10:06 AM~18427419
> *How much for the 454 engine?
> *


$6 shipped


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

gonna need that ls motor soon.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

4.3 vortec









how much for this bro?


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

$5 shipped


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 21 2010, 03:31 PM~18370326
> *got some first run LS7's corvette z06 engines with trans ...i have about 7 left ...make offers
> 
> 
> ...



how much 1 each pm me bro :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got some die casts all without wheels..... trade for ?????????????


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

$45.00 shipped paypal only please. It aint often that I come off shit like this...
Beto, 2nd shot caddy ( moulded in white , as opposed to the first tan ones)
drivers side has a huge airbubble all down the chrome. I fixed it by filling it with zappa-gap. The side panelling needs work on all of them anyways to fix pinholes so its not much more work. Comes with front and rear bumpers, stock grille and headlights and hood. The grille could use some help, but all of them are bubbly.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 29 2010, 12:16 PM~18433518
> *$45.00 shipped paypal only please. It aint often that I come off shit like this...
> Beto, 2nd shot caddy ( moulded in white , as opposed to the first tan ones)
> drivers side has a huge airbubble all down the chrome. I fixed it by filling it with zappa-gap. The side panelling needs work on all of them anyways to fix pinholes so its not much more work. Comes with front and rear bumpers, stock grille and headlights and hood. The grille could use some help, but all of them are bubbly.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 wish i had the cash for it.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 29 2010, 01:33 PM~18433589
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  wish i had the cash for it.....
> *


I wish you did too!! I need more rtv mold mix, and resin!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

looking for interesting wheel trades you get the wheels and 4 back insets no tires


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 29 2010, 02:16 PM~18433518
> *$45.00 shipped paypal only please. It aint often that I come off shit like this...
> Beto, 2nd shot caddy ( moulded in white , as opposed to the first tan ones)
> drivers side has a huge airbubble all down the chrome. I fixed it by filling it with zappa-gap. The side panelling needs work on all of them anyways to fix pinholes so its not much more work. Comes with front and rear bumpers, stock grille and headlights and hood. The grille could use some help, but all of them are bubbly.
> ...


Yous got a PM


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 29 2010, 07:41 AM~18432452
> *got some die casts all without wheels..... trade for ?????????????
> 
> 
> ...


What scale are these?
How much for the grand nat?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 1 2010, 10:14 AM~18458995
> *What scale are these?
> How much for the grand nat?
> *


1:25 or 24 the grand nat is a dub city, do like $10 shipped or trades


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

I have these set of rims I dont need. Not sure what kit they are from.

Rims only, No tires.




























Make me on offer or a trade.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Sep 4 2010, 08:38 AM~18485505
> *I have these set of rims I dont need. Not sure what kit they are from.
> 
> Rims only, No tires.
> ...


How much for the second set Dave?


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 4 2010, 09:50 AM~18485554
> *How much for the second set Dave?
> *


pm sent


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

keep an eye out later tonight guys, I will be listing some rare ass shit. I need to come up with some money quick. stuff youll never see again.


og AMT nova wagon kit unbuilt
og johan 63 caddy convert customizing kit
og johan 66 caddy customizing kit ( unbuilt)
another resin big body
beto 68 caprice
unknown brand remote control 64 caddy vert (old)

etc


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 8 2010, 08:09 AM~18513613
> *keep an eye out later tonight guys, I will be listing some rare ass shit. I need to come up with some money quick. stuff youll never see again.
> og AMT nova wagon kit unbuilt
> og johan 63 caddy convert customizing kit
> ...


PM SENT !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 8 2010, 08:09 AM~18513613
> *keep an eye out later tonight guys, I will be listing some rare ass shit. I need to come up with some money quick. stuff youll never see again.
> og AMT nova wagon kit unbuilt
> og johan 63 caddy convert customizing kit
> ...


pm sent on 68 caprice.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 8 2010, 03:26 PM~18516429
> *pm sent on 68 caprice.
> *


hpe your name is mike or someone just got some loot....lol..


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NEED FORD, 302 OR 351 FUEL INJ. ENGINE THANKS


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Sep 13 2010, 10:45 AM~18554845
> *NEED FORD,  302 OR 351 FUEL INJ. ENGINE THANKS
> *


i got a few


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

rims for sale or trade pm me....
#1
yes i got all 4. middle plate i'll make new ones and leave in primer..i cant find 2 front faces? :angry: (floater)
















#2

#3
MC wheels and tires... I GOT 2 SETS...








#4
nice wheels (i got the tires also)...I GOT 2 SETS..
sold


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i have a new class action monte kit that i wanna trade for a vert 62 kit. anyone??


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 19 2010, 12:02 PM~18603193
> *i have  a new class action monte kit that i wanna trade for a vert 62 kit. anyone??
> *



Let me go see if I have one bro.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 19 2010, 09:13 AM~18603244
> *Let me go see if I have one bro.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, I got one. Plastic is open, but insides are still wrapped... Few loose pieces in bags but it's all there I think.


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

i have a amt 58 impala and want to trade for the revell 58 anyone??


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

do you guys know were i can get a model car of a 84-87 cutlass 2door or if they even make them if they do plz pm me thanks


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

trades ,cash hit me up


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

ok i have a bunch of motors and swithes for hopper models ill never build one again i want to trade for kits, parts, wheels, whatever hit me up if intrested and ill post up pics


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

revell 69 camaro parts. no body, hood front seats or eng/tran halves.



























lindberg 61 impala parts. no body/hood.front seats.











f-150 expeditoin parts- lindberg, amt, revell.













































revell 67 gtx and amt '57 300c parts
















[no engine and exhaust]
















.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 24 2010, 12:57 PM~18652378
> *ok i have a bunch of motors and swithes for hopper models ill never build one again i want to trade for kits, parts, wheels, whatever hit me up if intrested and ill post up pics
> *


ttt

i also have some new hh vogue tires that i will trade for??

also have a new set of pegasus 18' irocs will trade 

lmk


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a 73 Chevy Caprice promo coming in, PM me if interested. I'll post pics as soon as possible, when I get it, Thanx


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 8 2010, 03:26 PM~18516429
> *pm sent on 68 caprice.
> *


have you shipped this out yet...i havent herd anything from you since i sent the loot... back in sep...let me know whats going on .... :happysad:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

You got PM Jeral


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 28 2010, 01:34 PM~18681683
> *I have a 73 Chevy Caprice promo coming in, PM me if interested. I'll post pics as soon as possible, when I get it, Thanx
> *


jorge hit me up went you get it !! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 1 2010, 07:49 AM~18710505
> *jorge hit me up went you get it !! :biggrin:
> *


No problem Gary


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Just wondering if there's any interest in the Tamiya Nissan 350z model kit, 1/24 scale, Pm me , Thanx


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 26 2010, 06:05 PM~18665960
> *revell 69 camaro parts. no body, hood front seats or eng/tran halves.
> 
> 
> ...


Pay shipping. Its yours before it get recycled.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 27 2010, 01:42 PM~18923733
> *Pay shipping. Its yours before it get recycled.
> *


How much shipped to 92583?


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 27 2010, 03:42 PM~18923733
> *Pay shipping. Its yours before it get recycled.
> *


 :wow: My favorite price FREE + shipping and handling


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 27 2010, 04:42 PM~18923733
> *Pay shipping. Its yours before it get recycled.
> *


how much shipped to 40258 bro?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how much shiped to 94510


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one+Oct 27 2010, 06:00 PM~18923880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pending to bugs-1


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 27 2010, 07:09 PM~18925352
> *pending to bugs-1
> *


DAMN YOU BUGS! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..gooo bugs! lol :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19126267


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19126267


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 26 2010, 07:51 PM~18667511
> *ttt
> 
> i also have some new hh vogue tires that i will trade for??
> ...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

anybody got these wheels off the 66 nova kit ?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

gonna go find somethin to throw up here to see if its worth a trade from someone


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

pm me trade offers ...if its worth anything 




























whats in pics is whats in box when i got it ...all parts and car/box is for trade


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 5 2010, 11:16 PM~18999247
> *pm me trade offers ...if its worth anything
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 6 2010, 01:16 AM~18999543
> *:0  :0
> *


trade?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

if someone does want ill go by 1st pms .....trades....

looks to be painted by brush lol....


can flake off/ scrape off with fingernail


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 6 2010, 01:16 AM~18999247
> *pm me trade offers ...if its worth anything
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 6 2010, 01:16 AM~18999247
> *pm me trade offers ...if its worth anything
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

I HAVE EVERYTHING FOR a 57 CHEVY EXCEPT BODY AND HOOD.....................DAMN DOG


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

The Fast and Furious Supra, opened kit nothing started. $8 plus shipping


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Dec 1 2010, 01:46 PM~19211401
> *The Fast and Furious Supra, opened kit nothing started. $8 plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone wanna trade a hoppin hydros "Klique" plaque for a Elite or USO?
(i got the Klique plaque)


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

imma be takin a pic of whats in my junk drawer in a bit...hopin to get rid of a few pieces thats been sitting for a long while.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 17 2010, 10:43 AM~19352042
> *anyone wanna trade a hoppin hydros "Klique" plaque for a Elite or USO?
> (i got the Klique plaque)
> *


say what? you want to get rid of a Majestics plaque? lol i will give you my addy! :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 17 2010, 09:43 AM~19352042
> *anyone wanna trade a hoppin hydros "Klique" plaque for a Elite or USO?
> (i got the Klique plaque)
> *



Let me see if I have either one of those


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Does anyone have a LIFESTYLE plaque? , I need one bad


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I have the Aoshima Nismo Nissan Skyline GTR kit, its sealed and mint, PM me offers, no trades right now


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Dec 17 2010, 10:49 AM~19352098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :h5: pm me if u got one.. thanx homie


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 17 2010, 09:49 AM~19352096
> *imma be takin a pic of whats in my junk drawer in a bit...hopin to get rid of a few pieces thats been sitting for a long while.
> *


Lets see those pics, brian.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh shit i forgot. ill get on it soon nuff.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

here ya go


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i got tis ill sell or trade..idont like it..needs miner body work and re painted..send me pms on it..it also has workin head lights,tail lights,red lights in the staks

SOLD


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 18 2010, 09:52 AM~19360102
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


orange 66 rivi and primered truck at top of pic is sold.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 18 2010, 10:51 PM~19364347
> *orange 66 rivi and primered truck at top of pic is sold.
> *


Can't tell what half that stuff is......we need better pics. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 18 2010, 08:53 PM~19364360
> *Can't tell what half that stuff is......we need better pics.  :biggrin:
> *


gotcha C...

will snap something off in the morn. Might have a kit or two in there :0


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

$15.00 each shipped or all 3 for $40.00 shipped.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

PM sent!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

ANYBODY GOT A 302 BOSS ENGINE ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Dec 25 2010, 04:34 PM~19418947
> *ANYBODY GOT A 302 BOSS ENGINE ?
> *


i got abuot 6 mustang kits here..... i might have one...lmc


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 25 2010, 05:36 PM~19419731
> *i got abuot 6 mustang kits here..... i  might have one...lmc
> *


kool its 70 302 boss by monogram


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Dec 26 2010, 05:30 AM~19422072
> *kool its 70 302 boss by monogram
> *


na i got 2 69 mach1's both have a 428c.i. both amt kits.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Anyone need any plaques?


































SOLD


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

pm sent!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

1/24 c1500 chevy pickup SOLD










firebird rebuild body has be stripped parts are in black 14 shipped


















three wired rims with gold 3 prong SOLD









64 impala lindberg hopper $12 shipped


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

_*Back on the chopping block....*_

AMT 67 Impala: Rear axle assembly put together, otherwise unstarted and complete. $20 shipped.


















AMT 58 Impala: Suspension assembled and skirts glued on, complete. $20 shipped.


















Open complete, $30 shipped.










As a bonus, if you buy both Impalas, I will throw in a set of 1109's for $5. But I only have 1 set to spare, so if you only want one of the impalas they will be $8 extra and it's first come first served.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 17 2010, 08:19 PM~19356775
> *HELL NO! lol sorry mark.was hunting for them for ever! finally got 2. its safe to say there gonna always be recycled lol
> :biggrin:  :h5:  pm me if u got one.. thanx homie
> *


 I could use an individuals plaque.. anybody? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 26 2010, 02:30 PM~19424333
> *Back on the chopping block....
> 
> AMT 67 Impala: Rear axle assembly put together, otherwise unstarted and complete. $20 shipped.
> ...


 what was that? a 67 with the trunk cut open, painted and foiled for 
$30 shipped? wha? who? I cant find my glass's! lol jus playin wit ya..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 26 2010, 05:48 PM~19424469
> *what was that? a 67 with the trunk cut open, painted and foiled for
> $30 shipped? wha? who? I cant find my glass's! lol jus playin wit ya..
> *


My paint jobs are clean, but nothin special, so if I were to sell a painted and foiled car for $30 then I'd be happy.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 26 2010, 02:19 PM~19423839
> *Anyone need any plaques?
> 
> 
> ...


do you have any plaques left ? if so which ones? and how much?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Dec 26 2010, 06:26 PM~19424664
> *do you have any plaques left ? if so which  ones? and how much?
> *



Oops, Forgot to post there sold.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> 1/24 c1500 chevy pickup $17 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> > 1/24 c1500 chevy pickup $17 shipped
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## tanksanatra (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey what's up I have a 57 bel-air with hydros that I should be done with in the next day or so. It's a hopper, front, back, bunny hop, and three wheel. I'm asking $60 or trade for a few 61-64 impala kits. I also have a 87 GN body (put together) up for grabs if anyone is interested. If so just hit me up or I'll just post them on eBay.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

need a 70 302 boss engine paypal ready


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

*SOLD SOLD SOLD*

looking for lambo lp500s or bmw 635 or other exotic.
no box, no stock wheels, and ready for clear block has been drilled out for plugs got the distributor wired up with plugs.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 29 2010, 05:24 PM~19451877
> *
> SOLD SOLD SOLD
> 
> ...


what color is that?

its sick :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Dec 29 2010, 09:30 PM~19453882
> *what color is that?
> 
> its sick  :wow:
> *


nail polish


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

63 is up for sale
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...01#ht_500wt_949


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 29 2010, 11:42 PM~19453987
> *63 is up for sale
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...01#ht_500wt_949
> *


Hey bro u wouldnt happen to have the custom 5 spokes from that kit would ya? If so would u be willing sale/trade for them?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 29 2010, 09:46 PM~19454028
> *Hey bro u wouldnt happen to have the custom 5 spokes from that kit would ya? If so would u be willing sale/trade for them?
> *


nah this car was stripped of all the custom stuff.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 29 2010, 09:42 PM~19453979
> *nail polish
> *


you dont get reactions when you clear ?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Dec 29 2010, 11:39 PM~19455453
> *you dont get reactions when you clear ?
> *


nah never had any with nailpolish


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

30 shipped or trade

ready to build


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 30 2010, 02:44 AM~19455525
> *nah never had any with nailpolish
> *


What are you using to thin the nail polish.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 31 2010, 07:48 AM~19465867
> *What are you using to thin the nail polish.
> *


laquer


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Anyone interested? Interior tub rear by the drivers side corner has piece missing. Engine and trans are kind shitty lookin. Bought off ebay. Have no plans on using it.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 11:19 PM~19478026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wutcha lookin for?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 2 2011, 12:21 AM~19478045
> *Wutcha lookin for?
> *


Kens fuzzy fur. 1 pack of gray and 1 of black or
Pegasus chrome d'z


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

$15.00 each shipped or all 3 for $40.00 shipped. 




























Make Offer:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

PM SENT..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 2 2011, 11:05 AM~19480426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 2 2011, 11:07 AM~19480428
> *Damn you!
> *


You gotta be on here 24/7 to beat Jeral to anything.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 2 2011, 10:44 AM~19480521
> *You gotta be on here 24/7 to beat Jeral to anything.
> *


BEST PART WAS I JUST GOT ON AN THIS WAS ALLREADY AT THE TOP!
JUST LUCK...DONT REALLY NEED IT BUT I ALSO DONT HAVE ONE..


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jan 3 2011, 02:28 PM~19491055
> *$15+shipping
> 
> Kit is complete, box is bad, and decals are no good.
> ...


ill take it


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 3 2011, 12:31 PM~19491067
> *ill take it
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 11:24 PM~19478059
> *Kens fuzzy fur. 1 pack of gray and 1 of black or
> Pegasus chrome d'z
> *


Sending you a pm !


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Anybody interested in these Fujimi Wheels?
There too small for my liking.


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 4 2011, 03:48 PM~19502538
> *Anybody interested in these Fujimi Wheels?
> There too small for my liking.
> 
> ...


what do you want for them


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jan 4 2011, 08:16 PM~19502847
> *what do you want for them
> *



I'll trade for a different set.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Got it 90% decaled today ................ got to add some fill ins here and there .....

It'll dry overnight then I'ma hit it with some Clear tinted with HOK Kandy
Oriental blue, just to give the decals and body a more blended look .

If everything goes right tomorrow it should be ready to sale this 
Saturday night or Sunday or at the latest Monday :dunno:.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 4 2011, 08:51 PM~19503229
> *Got it 90% decaled today ................ got to add some fill ins here and there .....
> 
> It'll dry overnight then I'ma hit it with some Clear tinted with HOK Kandy
> ...


 :0 How much??


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 4 2011, 07:53 PM~19503250
> *:0 How much??
> *



I'll be lookin' for the best offers . Just PM me a *serious*
offer when it's completed.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

75 Caprice kit, nice and sealed !!!!!

$150 plus shipping  










Or better yet...free shipping if sold for $150


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 4 2011, 06:51 PM~19503229
> *Got it 90% decaled today ................ got to add some fill ins here and there .....
> 
> It'll dry overnight then I'ma hit it with some Clear tinted with HOK Kandy
> ...


Dam trend that's looks sik :wow: :wow:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 26 2010, 01:19 PM~19423839
> *Anyone need any plaques?
> 
> 
> ...


where can u get some custom made one's


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 4 2011, 07:51 PM~19503229
> *Got it 90% decaled today ................ got to add some fill ins here and there .....
> 
> It'll dry overnight then I'ma hit it with some Clear tinted with HOK Kandy
> ...


 :cheesy:  :run:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jan 4 2011, 10:28 PM~19504381
> *where can u get some custom made one's
> *


http://www.hoppinhydros.com/


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Anybody interested in some parts kits? None of these are complete...just parts. The 64, one of the 62's, camaro, and 32 ford are old projects that i lost interest in and stole parts out of :biggrin: 










I want to send all this to one place so I dont wanna separate anything. Make me an offer


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 4 2011, 11:50 PM~19505491
> *Anybody interested in some parts kits? None of these are complete...just parts. The 64, one of the 62's, camaro, and 32 ford are old projects that i lost interest in and stole parts out of  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Dammit, Bad time to be tapped out on cash. :angry:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 4 2011, 10:50 PM~19505491
> *Anybody interested in some parts kits? None of these are complete...just parts. The 64, one of the 62's, camaro, and 32 ford are old projects that i lost interest in and stole parts out of  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


some pics of these started projects???


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 4 2011, 11:09 PM~19505742
> *:wow:  Dammit, Bad time to be tapped out on cash. :angry:
> *


Also take trades


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 4 2011, 10:50 PM~19505491
> *Anybody interested in some parts kits? None of these are complete...just parts. The 64, one of the 62's, camaro, and 32 ford are old projects that i lost interest in and stole parts out of  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Can you brake down what exactly is missing !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK HERE'S MY OFFER TO THE SWAP MEET ! I'll let it run here for a few days then if no luck i'll just put it up on my auction block ! 

VERY CLEAN JOHAN CADDY HEARSE/ RESCUE ITEMS ! 

Very clean glass

Really nice chrome bumper front and rear , head lights and other chrome items 

Clear red glass only has 3 roof lights but has both red tail lights 

complete body carrier 

un touched chassie and hood !

Unpainted interior items !


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

mazdat!!! do you still have those chevy trucks??? and if you do how much do you want???


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2011, 12:26 AM~19506018
> *OK    HERE'S  MY  OFFER  TO  THE  SWAP  MEET !  I'll  let  it  run  here  for  a  few  days  then  if  no  luck  i'll  just  put  it  up  on  my  auction  block !
> 
> VERY  CLEAN  JOHAN  CADDY  HEARSE/ RESCUE ITEMS !
> ...


And where might that be located?


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 4 2011, 11:13 PM~19505807
> *some pics of these started projects???
> *


Pics of the started projects


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2011, 11:21 PM~19505943
> *Can  you  brake  down  what  exactly  is  missing  !
> *


Not exactly cuz Im not even sure. Im takin pics now so u guys can kinda get an idea of wuts in the lot


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Complete un-sealed. Everything is there. i didn't rob anything out of it.









Too small for me.

















Painted, interior tub driver rear corner peice snapped off, motor halfassed built, decent otherwise. May be parts missing.









Just painted this ext cab the other day. Cab is from snap dually kit. Interior is from a promo. Everything is there except all of the bed items. 

























Looking for Pegasus wires, (chrome d's), Pegasus Diablos, Pegasus chrome t's. 
Flocking black, gray, tan, Kens only.

And these 2 kits.























Doesnt have to be exact kit just a 66 Nova.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 4 2011, 11:41 PM~19506283
> *Not exactly cuz Im not even sure. Im takin pics now so u guys can kinda get an idea of wuts in the lot
> *


60 vette








Saleen speedster








67 camaro








viper








66 charger








64 impala








32 ford phaeton








62 catalina








62 bel air








other 62 bel air-extra parts from different kits


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 4 2011, 07:38 PM~19504546
> *http://www.hoppinhydros.com/
> *


dammmmmmmm thanks bro lots of good shit.........


----------



## HONCHO (Apr 2, 2010)

anybody wanna trade a 73 czprice or impala?? pm me..


----------



## HONCHO (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HONCHO_@Jan 4 2011, 11:58 PM~19507823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


or a 72?? either year with that body style would be great..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HONCHO+Jan 4 2011, 11:58 PM~19507823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that kit in the pic is a 76 caprice (glasshouse) which is common ..... 72,73 caprice dont look like that. get ready to PAY for a 72 or 73.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 5 2011, 01:12 AM~19506790
> *60 vette
> 
> 
> ...


i could really use that 32 ford..... if ya want to seperate?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HONCHO_@Jan 5 2011, 07:08 AM~19509145
> *or a 72?? either year with that body style would be great..
> *


I have a 73 promo for $150


----------



## HONCHO (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 5 2011, 08:20 AM~19509209
> *that kit in the pic is a 76 caprice (glasshouse) which is common .....  72,73 caprice dont look like that. get ready to PAY for a 72 or 73.
> *


thanks for the info..im up to date on all that..from just browsing around online i did run across a few 72 and 73 kits that were not expensive..not alot..but some..i just wanted to try the forum to see if one of the brothers had somethin..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HONCHO_@Jan 5 2011, 08:29 AM~19509552
> *thanks for the info..im up to date on all that..from just browsing around online i did run across a few 72 and 73 kits that were not expensive..not alot..but some..i just wanted to try the forum to see if one of the brothers had somethin..
> *


How much is not expensive?


----------



## HONCHO (Apr 2, 2010)

there are some that are under 50..im not lookin for a promo or anything like that..just want somethin in that body style..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HONCHO_@Jan 5 2011, 09:13 AM~19509890
> *there are some that are under 50..im not lookin for a promo or anything like that..just want somethin in that body style..
> *


If its under $50, jump on them...that's cheap!! 

This is a teaser shot for ya....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

who has a compleate svt lightning motor


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

DATSUN SOLD


Too small for me.

















Painted, interior tub driver rear corner peice snapped off, motor halfassed built, decent otherwise. May be parts missing.









Just painted this ext cab the other day. Cab is from snap dually kit. Interior is from a promo. Everything is there except all of the bed items. 

























Looking for Pegasus wires, (chrome d's), Pegasus Diablos, Pegasus chrome t's. 
Flocking black, gray, tan, Kens only.

And these 2 kits.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

can I get the single chrome brake disc from the 64? 



> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 4 2011, 10:12 PM~19506790
> *60 vette
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone want some vette crap for free?? just pay the shipping !!! lmk. there is another vette that comes in this lot too its just not in the picture.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 5 2011, 05:28 PM~19512381
> *anyone want some vette crap for free?? just pay the shipping !!!  lmk. there is another vette that comes in this lot too its just not in the picture.
> 
> 
> ...


Let me guess....engines gone? :0  lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 5 2011, 05:32 PM~19512441
> *Let me guess....engines gone?  :0   lol
> *


you got it...!!!...lol...it just parts lot for kit bashing nothing is complete here.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 5 2011, 06:32 PM~19512441
> *Let me guess....engines gone?  :0   lol
> *


I still see a couple good seats in there though. :biggrin:


----------



## HONCHO (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 5 2011, 03:28 PM~19512381
> *anyone want some vette crap for free?? just pay the shipping !!!  lmk. there is another vette that comes in this lot too its just not in the picture.
> 
> 
> ...



pm sent..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 5 2011, 06:37 PM~19512497
> *I still see a couple good seats in there though.  :biggrin:
> *


That's what I was thinkin.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 5 2011, 05:37 PM~19512497
> *I still see a couple good seats in there though.  :biggrin:
> *


yeah there is but i got enuoh f them vette seats..lol.thee a nice rear end set up in ther too.with some nice zr1 tial lights for roll pans an shit nice cowl hood scoops for what ever you want to put them on...but yeah no motors...lol...basicly is the only reason why i got these.


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

jeral,
Still have the vettes????
I turn those kind into custom tow trucks.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Jan 5 2011, 08:26 PM~19514168
> *jeral,
> Still have the vettes????
> I turn those kind into custom tow trucks.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


way late man sorry.. :happysad: gotta be fast.. :sprint:
but i wuold like to see pic of one of these custom vette trucks if you have one.. :cheesy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Too small for me. $5 plus shipping Paypal only.

















Painted, interior tub driver rear corner peice snapped off, motor halfassed built, decent otherwise. May be parts missing. $6 plus shipping









Just painted this ext cab the other day. Cab is from snap dually kit. Interior is from a promo. Everything is there except all of the bed items and cowl hood. Includes a hood from a promo. $6 Plus shipping



































Looking for Pegasus wires, (chrome d's), Pegasus Diablos, Pegasus chrome t's. 
Flocking black, gray, tan, Kens only.

And these 2 kits.























Doesnt have to be exact kit just a 66 Nova.
[/quote]


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> Too small for me. $5 plus shipping Paypal only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:0


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

ive had it since 98 not gonna do anything with it. anyone got anything to trade preferably a beetle as long as its not a truck.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 7 2011, 10:52 PM~19536336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want those!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 8 2011, 07:43 AM~19538573
> *I want those!
> *


i cast them 4 shipped


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 8 2011, 02:44 PM~19539996
> *i cast them 4 shipped
> *


 :wow:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

I want a set to!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

PM me otherwise ill think youre not being serious


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

paint gun fullsize. 30.00 SHIPPED (BRAND NEW IN BOX NEVER USED, pretty sure its a 1.5mm tip) ONE ON THE RIGHT









VW CAMPER 20.00 SHIPPED ( BOX MISSING< BUT COMPLETE)









55 NOMAD 14.00 SHIPPED COMPLETE ( MISSING 1:64 JOHNNY LIGHTNING CAR)









I ALSO HAVE A FUJIMI 80s TOYOTA CELICA SUPRA 20.00 SHIPPED UNBUILT IN BOX, COMPLETE


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

any one know where i can get a porche motor??


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 9 2011, 08:02 PM~19549911
> *paint gun fullsize. 30.00 SHIPPED (BRAND NEW IN BOX NEVER USED, pretty sure its a 1.5mm tip) ONE ON THE RIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


WHO MAKES THE ONE ON THE LEFT?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 9 2011, 10:34 PM~19551887
> *WHO MAKES THE ONE ON THE LEFT?
> *


not too sure, lol but i gotta sell this stuff.... just picked up 10 amt snap dually street machines, and shouldnt have spent the cash. haha


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 9 2011, 06:02 PM~19549911
> *paint gun fullsize. 30.00 SHIPPED (BRAND NEW IN BOX NEVER USED, pretty sure its a 1.5mm tip) ONE ON THE RIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


does want camper.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 9 2011, 11:09 PM~19552368
> *does want camper.....
> *


paypal? lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

All thats left. Will swap for 1109's.


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

$20 plus shipping for the lot.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Jan 14 2011, 12:16 AM~19591612
> *$20 plus shipping for the lot.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Jan 13 2011, 10:16 PM~19591612
> *$20 plus shipping for the lot.
> 
> 
> ...


PMED


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

anyone wanna buy this Street Fighter kit? Just won it (at a pretty good deal too), but don't need it because I decided on a resin version of it instead. 


It's an older version of the one that was just reissued & is better because it comes with clear glass (new one has red) 

Either way I'm still gonna buy it, just hoping to save money on shipping & have it mailed directly to the buyer. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...RK%3AMEWNX%3AIT

$18.59 shipped!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 18 2011, 02:22 PM~19631013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


trades ?


----------



## WmMiloh (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 9 2011, 08:02 PM~19549911
> *paint gun fullsize. 30.00 SHIPPED (BRAND NEW IN BOX NEVER USED, pretty sure its a 1.5mm tip) ONE ON THE RIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll take the spray gun if it's still there. PM to come.

Miloh.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Jan 13 2011, 10:16 PM~19591612
> *$20 plus shipping for the lot.
> 
> 
> ...


got the 2day bro thxz


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

up for grabs again! *CASH OR PAYPAL ONLY*







































interior is painted, flocked,and detailed! all you would have to do is build it  


resonable offers.................. need money for chrome!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 25 2011, 07:42 PM~19696292
> *up for grabs again!  CASH OR PAYPAL ONLY
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE TO HAVE THIS BABY RIGHT HERE!! ILL FINISH IT UP!! BUT I HATE PUTTING A PRICE ON SOMEBODY'S WORK.. :happysad: WHAT IS THE PRICE ON IT.. OR ARE YOU DOING THE HIGHEST OFFER AGAIN..? I REALLY SHOULDNT NOW THAT I HAVE 2 BIG ASS FINES TO PAY!!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 25 2011, 05:42 PM~19696292
> *up for grabs again!  CASH OR PAYPAL ONLY
> 
> 
> ...


thats a badass motha fucka right there :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 25 2011, 08:42 PM~19696292
> *up for grabs again!  CASH OR PAYPAL ONLY
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: you need an ass whooping! Why you selling that? Get you some chrome later! Build that shit :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 25 2011, 05:42 PM~19696292
> *up for grabs again!  CASH OR PAYPAL ONLY
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: dammit!! i had this one and hydro was supposed to grab it up?! what happened?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

everyone wanted it, but everything fell threw lastime............ but its sold for real now, and goes out tomorrow morning...................... full rack a chrome coming right up  

and jr................... ill paint another one, no sweat!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

how much did it go for?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 26 2011, 01:05 AM~19699686
> *how much did it go for?
> *


price dont matter!!! it was either your 71 pontiac or this bad ass mofo right here!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 26 2011, 02:05 AM~19699686
> *how much did it go for?
> *




enough to cover a rack of chrome plus shipping for the kit


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 25 2011, 10:08 PM~19699717
> *price dont matter!!! it was either your 71 pontiac or this bad ass mofo right here!!
> *


I know....the Pontiac is not all that compared the 66, but it can be after its all done up...  :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2011, 02:03 AM~19699669
> *everyone wanted it, but everything fell threw lastime............ but its sold for real now, and goes out tomorrow morning...................... full rack a chrome coming right up
> 
> and jr................... ill paint another one, no sweat!
> *



Yeah, no sweat off your nutts.  Cept you was supposed to send it to me!

Oh well. I will eventually have a El Jeffe build on my shelf


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 26 2011, 02:24 AM~19700299
> *I know....the Pontiac is not all that compared the 66, but it can be after its all done up...   :biggrin:
> *


TRUE!! :biggrin: 
I ASKED YOU FOR A PRICE 3 TIMES..... :happysad: 
I STILL GOT BLISTERS ON MY LEG FROM THAT MONEY BURNIN IN MY POCKET :0 
IT HAD TO GO !! I NEEDED MY FIX... hno: ILL STILL GET A 71 ..EITHER FROM YOU OR EBAY.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 26 2011, 07:17 AM~19701636
> *TRUE!!  :biggrin:
> I ASKED YOU FOR A PRICE 3 TIMES..... :happysad:
> I STILL GOT BLISTERS ON MY LEG FROM THAT MONEY BURNIN IN MY POCKET :0
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

next up is a 74 caprice project.......... little rough around the edges :uh: both front pillars are cracked (add some glue and your good)


its complete, but might need some new chrome  

*35 +shipping*

let me know fellas


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

SOLD MUFUCKA!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Textin you now...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and an older linc limo

minty................ ill do *15+ shipping*

let me know fellas


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

*74 SOLD QUICK*


any takers on the limo?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 26 2011, 09:08 PM~19707378
> *SOLD MUFUCKA!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

I got 8 wire wheels and knock offs from the 79 cadillac dancer kit from lindberg

PM ME WITH OFFER


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 25 2011, 07:42 PM~19696292
> *up for grabs again!  CASH OR PAYPAL ONLY
> 
> 
> ...


got this in today! :cheesy: thanks for the extra's an the fast as hell shipping too!!


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice buy jeral..


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 28 2011, 12:16 PM~19721681
> *got this  in today! :cheesy:  thanks for the extra's an the fast as hell shipping too!!
> *


that looks great !!!!!!!!!!!!! i wanted that but too slow on the PM :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Jan 28 2011, 01:03 AM~19719812
> *I got 8 wire wheels and knock offs from the 79 cadillac dancer kit from lindberg
> 
> PM ME WITH OFFER
> *



here is a link to like one i have...... i have everything from this exept body and bumpers make a offer on any of it or all got two here

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lindberg-79-Cadillac-D...=item230baef40a


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 25 2011, 08:54 PM~19698387
> *:uh: dammit!! i had this one and hydro was supposed to grab it up?! what happened?!
> *


 yea, we both could taste this car.. i backed up off of it because I did not want to take 
it from a homie..lol (thats when I lied to you and said that the 69 I was gonna trade)
fell and broke into 100 piece's.. so I thought it was gonna be yours for sure? :biggrin: 
but 716 will give it a good home...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i still got the limo............... price drop............ 10 plus shipping!


and im throwin this up for grabs................ hilux full kit minus the wheels (got the kit from rick) painted and has rainbow flake  

flush taneu cover and roll pan all molded in

ill do 25 plus shipping  































let me know fellas!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 29 2011, 11:26 AM~19729846
> *hilux full kit minus the wheels (got the kit from rick) painted and has rainbow flake
> 
> flush taneu cover and roll pan all molded in
> ...


thats a fucking DEAL! :wow: I'd like to have that tuff shit I'm broke


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 22 2010, 04:21 PM~17571870
> *will trade for a 85 mustang svo
> 
> 
> ...


hey mcloven i got a 95 mustang 5.0 complete just missing the wheels


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Jan 30 2011, 08:59 PM~19741226
> *hey mcloven i got a 95  mustang 5.0 complete just missing the wheels
> *


talk about post from the dead.... thats in my collection now, and no its not for sale....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 30 2011, 11:14 PM~19741402
> *talk about post from the dead.... thats in my collection now, and no its not for sale....
> *


you got that 60 wagon?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 30 2011, 09:49 PM~19741873
> *you got that 60 wagon?
> *


:yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i still got the limo............... price drop............ 10 plus shipping!
and im throwin this up for grabs................ hilux full kit minus the wheels (got the kit from rick) painted and has rainbow flake  

flush taneu cover and roll pan all molded in

ill do 25 plus shipping  


























let me know fellas!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Alright guys, I have a minty sealed 75 Caprice kit for sale or trade, not really looking for anything in particular, something worth the while...


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 31 2011, 02:27 PM~19747637
> *Alright guys, I have a minty sealed 75 Caprice kit for sale or trade, not really looking for anything in particular, something worth the while...
> 
> 
> ...


Can you open it and get pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Looking for trade....


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 31 2011, 04:27 PM~19747637
> *Alright guys, I have a minty sealed 75 Caprice kit for sale or trade, not really looking for anything in particular, something worth the while...
> 
> 
> ...


 what r u wanting for it homie.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe+Jan 31 2011, 03:58 PM~19748507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What cha got?


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 30 2011, 10:14 PM~19741402
> *talk about post from the dead.... thats in my collection now, and no its not for sale....
> *


awwwwwwwww mennn i really want a wagon like that mennn but yea i kno i quess too late


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 22 2010, 11:29 AM~17855036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey i will take that towbed if you still have it


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Feb 3 2011, 05:05 PM~19780008
> *hey i will take that towbed if you still have it
> *


:twak: look at the fucking dates... :uh: how about trying a more recent post....? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what will u give me for it


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 3 2011, 06:14 PM~19780072
> *:twak: look at the fucking dates... :uh:  how about trying a more recent post....? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


heyy menn take it easy im only 15 and i kno im late but im just asking you know just wanna knoe he still not everything sells quick as you think


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 31 2011, 05:46 AM~19743825
> *i still got the limo............... price drop............ 10 plus shipping!
> and im throwin this up for grabs................ hilux full kit minus the wheels (got the kit from rick) painted and has rainbow flake
> 
> ...



how much for shippin to 86404 just wondering...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Feb 3 2011, 05:49 PM~19780318
> *heyy menn take it easy im only 15 and i kno im late but im just asking you know just wanna knoe he still not everything sells quick as you think
> *


it just gets old, i see you pulling replys back from the dead all the time.....


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 3 2011, 06:59 PM~19780386
> *it just gets old, i see you pulling replys back from the dead all the time.....
> *


alrite whatever i just wont bother doing anymore replies to nuthin on this topic damnnnnnnn


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@Apr 3 2010, 10:15 PM~17088261
> *I got stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: DONT KNOW HOW I MISSED THIS yo...how much for the chevelle.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

yo you get that m.o. out yet rev????

cobra98 you still want that blue max funny car???

slammed i got your m.o. today ill have your stuff out tomorrow!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Feb 3 2011, 06:39 PM~19780743
> *alrite whatever i just wont bother doing anymore replies to nuthin on this topic damnnnnnnn
> *


quit crying , heres a idea......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 3 2011, 06:42 PM~19780766
> *:0  :wow: DONT KNOW HOW I MISSED THIS  yo...how much for the chevelle.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yo you get that m.o. out yet rev????
> ...


tomorrow when i cash the check, i got a few leaving tomorrow...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Feb 3 2011, 08:56 PM~19780355
> *how much for shippin to 86404 just wondering...
> *




ide go 7 bucks shipped! and thats me taking a hit for sure!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: laredo85, TopDogg, 716 LAYIN LOW


alright , who ran to the cops.....? :wow:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 3 2011, 07:59 PM~19780918
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: laredo85, TopDogg, 716 LAYIN LOW
> alright , who ran to the cops.....? :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: 
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 3 2011, 08:55 PM~19780873
> *tomorrow when i cash the check, i got a few leaving tomorrow...
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:  this is why i hate m.o.'s


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 3 2011, 07:40 PM~19781446
> *:uh:  :biggrin:    this is why i hate m.o.'s
> *


 :happysad: eh , im good for it....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 3 2011, 09:43 PM~19781482
> *:happysad:  eh , im good for it....
> *


yeah i know you just take forever sometimes


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 3 2011, 08:49 PM~19782115
> *yeah i know you just take forever sometimes
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 31 2011, 12:49 AM~19741873
> *you got that 60 wagon?
> *



I got one!  I might be willing to get rid of it or trade. LMK


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 31 2011, 02:27 PM~19747637
> *Alright guys, I have a minty sealed 75 Caprice kit for sale or trade, not really looking for anything in particular, something worth the while...
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 4 2011, 06:59 AM~19785320
> *I got one!  I might be willing to get rid of it or trade.  LMK
> *


is it a whole kit or just the resin body? got a pic?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 4 2011, 03:05 PM~19789359
> *TTT
> *


No love for the 75??


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

im looking for a 76 caprice body only
lmk people


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 5 2011, 11:24 AM~19794538
> *No love for the 75??
> *


Soooo much want.... Sooo little money


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 5 2011, 11:24 AM~19794538
> *No love for the 75??
> *


$$$$???????


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Feb 5 2011, 12:01 PM~19794724
> *im looking for a 76 caprice body only
> lmk people
> *


i got a 76 caprice body,kinda rough but i got hood, glass, no rear bumper, but i do have the front and grill, needs paint stripped


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

now im also looking for a 61 impala just the model i dont need the other lil things i got that alredy


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Feb 5 2011, 11:29 PM~19798586
> *now im also looking for a 61 impala just the model i dont need the other lil things i got that alredy
> *


haha i also have a 61 drop top body w/ almost everything


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

i know this is not the wanted section but it seems to work too.

I am looking for a complete ford F350 kit would really like it fresh


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Feb 6 2011, 06:41 PM~19804180
> *i know this is not the wanted section but it seems to work too.
> 
> I am looking for a complete ford F350 kit would really like it fresh
> *


How much do they go for?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 31 2011, 02:27 PM~19747637
> *Alright guys, I have a minty sealed 75 Caprice kit for sale or trade, not really looking for anything in particular, something worth the while...
> 
> 
> ...


75 sold!!!!!


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

they go for about $25 but i got stuff to trade


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Feb 6 2011, 07:17 PM~19804431
> *they go for about $25 but i got stuff to trade
> *


I might have one, but cash only. let me know


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

tight on cash thats why i am wanting to trade


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

67 impala for sale all there, only missing amp bazooka tube and speaker grills.i cut and extended the upper a arms, molded lower arms, what u see is what u get. $25


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

59 impala for sale


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

Chevy truck parts. This was the one that came with the jet ski. Not sure if its complete so I am calling it parts. I know for sure its missing one of the headlights and both side mirrors. I ground out the side moulding and one side has some body filler. The body kit was glued on and the bed cut out, also I tried to notch the frame.

$10+shipping or make an offer. I really dont want to trade.


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 7 2011, 05:56 PM~19811176
> *Chevy truck parts. This was the one that came with the jet ski. Not sure if its complete so I am calling it parts. I know for sure its missing one of the headlights and both side mirrors. I ground out the side moulding and one side has some body filler. The body kit was glued on and the bed cut out, also I tried to notch the frame.
> 
> $10+shipping or make an offer. I really dont want to trade.
> ...


hey ill take it


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Feb 7 2011, 04:04 PM~19811242
> *hey ill take it
> *



PM sent


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ANYONE WANT TO TRADE?? SEND ME A PM.
THESE ARE THE THINGS IM LOOKING FOR...
ANY PHOTO ETCH KIT'S FOR ANY YEAR IMPALA'S/CAPRICES..
ANY OTHER PHOTO ETCH GOODIES...
AN AFTERMARKET GOODIES ALSO....DETAIL MASTER...
OR ANY CHEVELLE WAGONS..
IF YOU WANT THIS AN NOTHING TO TRADE PM ME WITH A OFFER..

64 CADDY JOHAN NEVER BEEN PAINTED GREAT BUILDER..
WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET .











78 JOHAN CADDY BODY PAINTED VERY LIGHTLY NO CLEAR GREAT BUILDER WHEELS NOT INCLUDED NOTHING IS BROKE/BENT OR WARPED.











64 DROP TOP NOTHING BROKE/BENT OR WARPED ALL HAS BEEN PAINTED NEEDS A BATH.GEAT RE-BUILDER COMES WITH EXTRA FAME INTERIOR AN OTHER GOODIES..








HERES THE EXTRAS











63 CADDY JOHAN HAS ONE BROKE TAIL FIN TIP.












75 CAPRICE PARTS CAR....SOMEONE STOLE THE FRONT END AN TURN'D A 76 INTO A 75...LOL....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 11 2011, 05:10 PM~19846092
> *ANYONE WANT TO TRADE??  SEND ME A PM.
> THESE ARE THE THINGS IM LOOKING FOR...
> ANY PHOTO ETCH KIT'S FOR ANY YEAR IMPALA'S/CAPRICES..
> ...


i want that johan 64...... i will have to look when i get home to see what i have to trade.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

how much for the 78 caddy ?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Hell I mighaswell take the 78 too, lol. Ill get at you with the detail stuff etc. That I've got.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 11 2011, 04:42 PM~19846269
> *how much for the 78 caddy ?
> *


 :uh: :banghead: NOBODY LIKE TO READ ANYMORE.... PM SENT..:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

If anyone is left without a 78 Caddy, I have one ...same green too :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 11 2011, 04:50 PM~19846316
> *Hell I mighaswell take the 78 too, lol. Ill get at you with the detail stuff etc. That I've got.
> *


COOL LMK.. SPLIT GAVE THE GOHEAD TO GET RID OF IT SINCE HE WAS FRIST NOW ITS UP TO YOU...ILL HOLD IT ..SEND ME A PM..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 11 2011, 04:38 PM~19846246
> *i want that johan 64...... i will have to look when i get home to see what i have to trade.
> *


CHECK IT OUT AN LET ME KNOW IM HEADING OUT FOR A BIT BE BACK IN LIKE 4 HRS TO SEE WHATS UP..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 11 2011, 04:18 PM~19846475
> *COOL LMK.. SPLIT GAVE THE GOHEAD TO GET RID OF IT SINCE HE WAS FRIST NOW ITS UP TO YOU...ILL HOLD IT ..SEND ME A PM..
> *


I'm not at home right now, but ill take it for sure. Ill be home tomorow and ill get a list of what I have.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

got these 4 sale
*sold*


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 11 2011, 09:53 PM~19848254
> *got these 4 sale
> 
> 
> ...


How much u got on the 58 detail set?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 11 2011, 07:53 PM~19848254
> *got these 4 sale
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 11 2011, 10:53 PM~19848254
> *got these 4 sale
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the 65 ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ANYONE WANT TO TRADE?? SEND ME A PM.
THESE ARE THE THINGS IM LOOKING FOR...
ANY PHOTO ETCH KIT'S FOR ANY YEAR IMPALA'S/CAPRICES..
ANY OTHER PHOTO ETCH GOODIES...
AN AFTERMARKET GOODIES ALSO....DETAIL MASTER...
OR ANY CHEVELLE WAGONS..
IF YOU WANT THIS AN NOTHING TO TRADE PM ME WITH A OFFER..

64 CADDY JOHAN NEVER BEEN PAINTED GREAT BUILDER..
WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET .








64 DROP TOP NOTHING BROKE/BENT OR WARPED ALL HAS BEEN PAINTED NEEDS A BATH.GEAT RE-BUILDER COMES WITH EXTRA FAME INTERIOR AN OTHER GOODIES..








HERES THE EXTRAS








63 CADDY JOHAN HAS ONE BROKE TAIL FIN TIP.


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Here is a few wheels I am tradin off. Will ttade for???? Or make me an offer.
See somethin ya like fire me a PM.
I have sets of everything . The bigger wheels are off a JADA I believe. About an 1" wide for the rear.








A few unbuilt kits. All complete.
















A few parts or rebuilders.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

any one want to trade for this? 58 impala rc lowrider front/back up/down okay condition but a little beat up i was little when i got it so it does need new wheels and controler but it should work! trades only i dont have paypal!






























































there is also a small piece of the trim missin but i know a bunch of you got the skills to fix it


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Feb 14 2011, 08:53 PM~19870996
> *any one want to trade for this? 58 impala rc lowrider front/back up/down okay condition but a little beat up i was little when i got it so it does need new wheels and controler but it should work! trades only i dont have paypal!
> 
> 
> ...


 o and its 1/12th scale


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ok i want this 58... what do you neeed for it?
dont really care if it works or not i just want the body....


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 14 2011, 08:56 PM~19871033
> *ya what scale is this..?? if its like 1/10 or 1/12  i want it.
> is the body all plastic?
> dont really care if it works or not i just want the body.
> *


its 1/12th bro, and all plastic


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Feb 14 2011, 08:46 PM~19870263
> *Here is a few wheels I am tradin off. Will ttade for???? Or make me an offer.
> See somethin ya like fire me a PM.
> I have sets of everything . The bigger wheels are off a JADA I believe. About an 1" wide for the rear.
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Well since it turns out i'm moving overseas come summer time, I'd like some extra money when I get over there, so i'm putting my 64 droptop impala on the auction block! This is a TOP NOTCH build. fully detailed and photoetched engine bay, photoetch detail throughout the car, fully engraved chassis, the works! This wasn't a cheap car to build and there are MANY hours associated with this build and therefore won't be going cheap either. My asking rate for this car is $120 + any shipping needed. PM me with any questions or concerns.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 14 2011, 09:53 PM~19872344
> *Well since it turns out i'm moving overseas come summer time, I'd like some extra money when I get over there, so i'm putting my 64 droptop impala on the auction block! This is a TOP NOTCH build. fully detailed and photoetched engine bay, photoetch detail throughout the car, fully engraved chassis, the works! This wasn't a cheap car to build and there are MANY hours associated with this build and therefore won't be going cheap either. My asking rate for this car is $120 + any shipping needed. PM me with any questions or concerns.
> 
> 
> ...


man thats a steal :wow:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 14 2011, 11:02 PM~19872910
> *man thats a steal  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 14 2011, 10:53 PM~19872344
> *Well since it turns out i'm moving overseas come summer time, I'd like some extra money when I get over there, so i'm putting my 64 droptop impala on the auction block! This is a TOP NOTCH build. fully detailed and photoetched engine bay, photoetch detail throughout the car, fully engraved chassis, the works! This wasn't a cheap car to build and there are MANY hours associated with this build and therefore won't be going cheap either. My asking rate for this car is $120 + any shipping needed. PM me with any questions or concerns.
> 
> 
> ...


good luck on ur sale and by the way i like how u did the engraving


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

55 rebuilder gone..
Jada wheels Pending..
Chrysler Pending...
A few items still[ up.
quote=Gear Buster,Feb 14 2011, 06:46 PM~19870263]
Here is a few wheels I am tradin off. Will ttade for???? Or make me an offer.
See somethin ya like fire me a PM.
I have sets of everything . The bigger wheels are off a JADA I believe. About an 1" wide for the rear.








A few unbuilt kits. All complete.
















A few parts or rebuilders.








[/quote]


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I have here a Johan 1968 Caddy convertible kit, $65 shipped to lower 48 states, no trades at this time, Thanx for looking


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 16 2011, 08:21 AM~19883127
> *I have here a Johan 1968 Caddy convertible kit, $65 shipped to lower 48 states, no trades at this time, Thanx for looking
> 
> 
> ...



how much if I pick it up?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 16 2011, 10:00 AM~19883835
> *how much if I pick it up?
> *


PM'd


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

OK WHERE ALL THE DRAG CAR GUYS!!!!
I HAVE 4 NEW STILL IN THE PACKAGE PRE-WIRED ALUMINUM VERTEX MAGNETO'S .. 1- BLACK, 1-BLUE, 1- YELLOW AN ONE IN RED. I WILL NEVER USE THESE.
LOOKING FOR OTHER PFOTO ETCH GOODIES....LMK.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Updated the list. Will trade for a few items for WW's with insert.


> 55 rebuilder gone..
> Jada wheels Gone
> 32 Chrysler Pending...
> A few items still[ up.
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

got this for sale or trade im into lowrider and chevy bombs let me know if someone is interested


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

heres whats up fellas i got a gift card for the x-mas exchange...

it is for hobby town usa.

the hobby town here closed an is not going to re-open..

the card is for 30 bucks...will sell for 20 pay pal or trade ??

send me a pm..

im not trying to scam anyone most of you know im good peeples by now..im just trying to off this card to someone who can use it!!

know there someone on here who shops at hobbytown usa once ina while :biggrin: 

help me out!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ANYONE LOOKIN FOR DIORAMA FIGURES?? THERES 17 FIGURES TOTTAL.
LOOKING TO TRADE FOR 67 OR 70 IMPALA


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got an interior & 2 shitty windshields for a 67..LOL got a 70 as well but im holding it! 

Wish i had a dirama i could put there suckers in!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 24 2011, 07:15 PM~19952724
> *i got an interior & 2 shitty windshields for a 67..LOL  got a 70 as well but im holding it!
> 
> Wish i had a dirama i could put there suckers in!
> *


WHATS THE DEAL WITH 67 AN 70'S NOONE WANTS TO GET RID OF THEM....LOL...I NEED THEM FOR DONNER KITS.. :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ thats why! plus if i ever did let mine go, Hock's got his name on it, since his 70 build has abruptly STOPPED! lol

and im lookin for a 67 as well, for the windshield...and to build my 68!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 24 2011, 07:26 PM~19952796
> *^^ thats why!  plus if i ever did let mine go, Hock's got his name on it, since his 70 build has abruptly STOPPED!  lol
> 
> and im lookin for a 67 as well, for the windshield...and to build my 68!
> *


O-WELL..EBAY ALLWAYS HAS THEM ...LOL...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 24 2011, 05:13 PM~19952708
> *ANYONE LOOKIN FOR DIORAMA FIGURES?? THERES 17 FIGURES TOTTAL.
> LOOKING TO TRADE FOR 67 OR 70 IMPALA
> 
> ...


i want the mechanics!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 24 2011, 07:36 PM~19952861
> *i want the mechanics!!!!
> *


YOU WANT EVERYTHING DONT YOU....LOL.... WELL, I WANT A 67 OR A 70 IMPALA. :biggrin: ..HOOK IT UP AN THEY ARE ALL YOURS BRO!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I LOVE TRADES, BUT ILL TAKE PAYPAL IF I HAVE TO ON THE FOLLOWING, HERES A BIT OF WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR

OTHER PHOTOETCH, 
1113'S 1109'S, CHROME ONLY
ED ROTH KITS
DIORAMA ITEMS
???? WHAT DO YOU HAVE????


FIRST UP , SOME MISC PHOTOETCH GOODIES...




























NEXT 2 BAGGED KITS A BLAZER AND A 62 IMPALA PRO STREET PROJECT. ALL MAJOR PARTS ARE THERE IN BOTH OF THEM AS FAR AS I CAN TELL ( BODY ,HOOD,INTERIOR, GLASS LIGHTS.) HOWEVER , THEY ARE SOLD AS IS. THE BAZER IS UNSTARTED , THE 62 HAS A HARDTOP CONVERSION DONE AND A COWL HOOD, I GOT THEM IN A LOT OF KITS AND DONT REALLY WANT THEM. 




















LAST , A MINIDREAMS BUILT HILUX 4X4 , IT HAS A KILLER PAINT JOB AND 20'S ON MUD TIRES, ILL HEAR OFFERS ON THIS, BUT I KNOW WHAT I PAID FOR IT, SO 15 DOLLAR OFFERS WILL BE IGNORED... ITS SUPER NICE , JUST NEEDS A GOOD CLEANING.


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 11 2011, 03:10 PM~19846092
> *ANYONE WANT TO TRADE??  SEND ME A PM.
> THESE ARE THE THINGS IM LOOKING FOR...
> ANY PHOTO ETCH KIT'S FOR ANY YEAR IMPALA'S/CAPRICES..
> ...


heyy 716 laynlow just concerning you still got the caprice body


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Feb 26 2011, 07:10 PM~19968181
> *heyy 716 laynlow just concerning you still got the caprice body
> *


yes sir been holdin it for ya! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 26 2011, 08:00 PM~19968137
> *I LOVE TRADES, BUT ILL TAKE PAYPAL IF I HAVE TO ON THE FOLLOWING, HERES A BIT OF WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR
> 
> OTHER PHOTOETCH,
> ...



Hows about some prices? And i got 15 on that hilux. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 26 2011, 08:04 PM~19969016
> *Hows about some prices? And i got 15 on that hilux.  :biggrin:
> *


I don't really have any prices in mind , I'm not looking for full retail , I'd really rather trade for other things I would use , but feel free to pm me some offers if ya have no trades ....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 26 2011, 09:38 PM~19969267
> *I don't really have any prices in mind , I'm not looking for full retail , I'd really rather trade for other things I would use , but feel free to pm me some offers if ya have no trades ....
> *


how about a $1.00 coupon to mc donalds and a crown royale bag ....for all of it ?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 27 2011, 02:09 AM~19970148
> *how about a $1.00 coupon to mc donalds and a crown royale bag ....for all of it ?
> *



:wow: Oh shit. That Crown Royal bag sounds like a good deal.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 27 2011, 12:19 AM~19970194
> *:wow: Oh shit. That Crown Royal bag sounds like a good deal.
> *


i need to have a quilt made ...got one ...

but i got fe hundred big bags :happysad:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

anyone got lots of legos....or some pegasus....1113s to trade for a jo-han hearse...or ambulance?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

you got any other photo etch stuff?? ya never caslled me back yesterday.. :angry:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 27 2011, 03:19 AM~19970887
> *anyone got lots of legos....or some pegasus....1113s to trade for a jo-han hearse...or ambulance?
> *


Not one set of 1113s ....maybe 5 set for trade


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

hello lil fam i have this dodge ram not sure of the year i dont have the box tires and instruction sheet everything else is complete and on the tree if anyone is wants it hit me up ill take a trade thanks for looking


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> I LOVE TRADES, BUT ILL TAKE PAYPAL IF I HAVE TO ON THE FOLLOWING, HERES A BIT OF WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR
> 
> still havent receved my shit


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

make offers.... 

looking for.......
62 impala
wagons
any 1977 models


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I LOVE TRADES, BUT ILL TAKE PAYPAL IF I HAVE TO ON THE FOLLOWING, HERES A BIT OF WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR













:0 :wow: ??? u have???


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 4 2011, 02:39 PM~20015721
> *I LOVE TRADES, BUT ILL TAKE PAYPAL IF I HAVE TO ON THE FOLLOWING, HERES A BIT OF WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :wow: 




and mcloven, pm me dickbreath, the tracking showed it delivered WEEKS ago...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 4 2011, 03:40 PM~20016455
> *:yes:  :wow:
> *



$$$$$$$???????


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 27 2011, 02:36 PM~19972930
> *Not one set of 1113s ....maybe 5 set for trade
> *


4 set of 1113s ...gets u a johan hearse or ambulance


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Sold pending payment.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Damn, thats a steal!! ^^^^^


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 7 2011, 06:27 PM~20033045
> *:0 Damn, thats a steal!! ^^^^^
> *



x2!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Mar 7 2011, 01:25 AM~20033040
> *$25 plus shipping for the lot
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: fuck


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i got this 53 ford f150 for sale or trade is complete but i dont have the box let me know what you got looking for wire wheels


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Gotta move some shit. Lexus is $25 shipped, all other kits $15 shipped. 

*2 sets of 1109's gone.
Hilux rims on hold til Friday.
67 Impala gone.
Pumps gone.*









2 sets of 1109's (1 set spokes are painted blue) $9 each shipped. All other rims $6 each shipped.










































TEXT ME if interested in anything, paypal only. 517-358-3094

*DEALS FOR PACKAGE PURCHASES!!!!*


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

4 sets of 1109's (1 set spokes are painted blue) $9 each shipped. All other rims $6 each shipped.









Pumps $4 shipped.










TEXT ME if interested in anything, paypal only. 517-358-3094

pm an text sent on the wheels an pumps.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

too late jeral, i done bought 2 sets of 1109s!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 8 2011, 01:03 AM~20039123
> *too late jeral, i done bought 2 sets of 1109s!
> *


ahh its cool i allready know... :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 7 2011, 10:35 PM~20038926
> *Gotta move some shit. Lexus is $25 shipped, all other kits $15 shipped.
> 
> 2 sets of 1109's gone.
> ...


fuck me sidewayz damn :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 8 2011, 03:31 AM~20039982
> *fuck me sidewayz damn  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :buttkick:
> *


x2. Too late. Dammit


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 8 2011, 01:35 AM~20038926
> *Gotta move some shit. Lexus is $25 shipped, all other kits $15 shipped.
> 
> 2 sets of 1109's gone.
> ...


Tracking #'s

Jeral 0310 2010 0001 6864 3700

"Dale Gribble" :biggrin: 0310 2010 0001 6864 3694


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

i got these from dear ole jeral but i need the cash for a bike project

make me an offer if you want them he did a great job


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 7 2011, 10:35 PM~20038926
> *Gotta move some shit. Lexus is $25 shipped, all other kits $15 shipped.
> 
> 2 sets of 1109's gone.
> ...


 fuck a duck  the 67 is gone.. I'll take the blue 1109s but I have to jam right now? I will pay pal you today uncle grimm.. when i get back..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 8 2011, 11:32 AM~20042502
> *i got these from dear ole jeral but i need the cash for a bike project
> 
> make me an offer if you want them he did a great job
> ...


damn it whats up with all these deals when i got no money in paypal


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 8 2011, 01:32 PM~20042502
> *i got these from dear ole jeral but i need the cash for a bike project
> 
> make me an offer if you want them he did a great job
> ...


you should be tryin to get money for your house that burnt not a bike!!!

but that blue amt 64 is a sweet car just needs the 64 revell chassis an it would be killer...i really liked that ride just never finished it off with the new undies..  

the purple ride is nice too you forgot to add theat the trunk is open but needs a hinge!! 
good luck on your sale bro but you might have to ship before you get paid.


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 8 2011, 02:23 PM~20042876
> *you should be tryin to get money for your house that burnt not a bike!!!
> 
> but that blue amt 64 is a sweet car just needs the 64 revell chassis an it would be killer...i really liked that ride just never finished it off with the new undies..
> ...



house insurance with fire protection  im livin in a condo now =\


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 8 2011, 02:26 PM~20042889
> *house insurance with fire protection  im livin in a condo now =\
> *


 :0 nice!  livin high off the hog now... :biggrin: maybe i should start my house on fire so i can get some money.....lol.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


j/k im glad eveyone was ok an nobody got hurt...hope everything works out for ya.


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 8 2011, 02:22 PM~20042867
> *damn it whats up with all these deals when i got no money in paypal
> *



lol im open to trades. i need the money but if the trade is right then hell yeah


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 8 2011, 02:31 PM~20042913
> *:0 nice!   livin high off the hog now... :biggrin:  maybe i should start my house on fire so i can get some money.....lol.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> j/k  im glad eveyone was ok  an nobody got hurt...hope everything works out for ya.
> *



i wish i didnt get a dime out of it...i would much rather have everything back. you cant replace what was lost along with the memories.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Any interest? Will trade. Both opened but complete. 


















Will trade for 64-67 Impala, S-10, Monte Carlo, Both kits for one Hilux kit. 
Or 18 each shipped. Paypal only.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 8 2011, 02:51 PM~20042649
> *fuck a duck   the 67 is gone.. I'll take the blue 1109s but I have to jam right now? I will pay pal you today uncle grimm.. when i get back..
> *


Hearse has first dibs on the last 2 sets of 1109's and monte wires, if he don't pony up you're next in line nephew.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 8 2011, 05:49 PM~20045094
> *Any interest? Will trade. Both opened but complete.
> 
> 
> ...


what ya want for the 63 ?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 8 2011, 09:46 PM~20045572
> *what ya want for the 63 ?
> *


Cash or trade. ?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 8 2011, 08:49 PM~20045094
> *Any interest? Will trade. Both opened but complete.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Gotta move some shit. Lexus is $25 shipped, all other kits $15 shipped. 

*2 sets of 1109's gone.
Hilux rims on hold til Friday.
67 Impala gone.
Pumps gone.*









2 sets of 1109's (1 set spokes are painted blue) $9 each shipped. All other rims $6 each shipped.










































TEXT ME if interested in anything, paypal only. 517-358-3094

what up grim...got the 67 an pumps today thanks again bro.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 10 2011, 11:41 AM~20058012
> *Gotta move some shit. Lexus is $25 shipped, all other kits $15 shipped.
> 
> 2 sets of 1109's gone.
> ...


Good to hear bro.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll take a set of them Donk Monte rims for that flocking  :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 10 2011, 06:56 PM~20061204
> *I'll take a set of them Donk Monte rims for that flocking  :biggrin:
> *


Hearse claimed them but hasn't paid, he's got 6.5 hours to pony up or he's sol.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 10 2011, 04:39 PM~20061539
> *Hearse claimed them but hasn't paid, he's got 6.5 hours to pony up or he's sol.
> *


logged into paypal now, my phone died on lunch today at work...didnt have my charger... :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 10 2011, 04:39 PM~20061539
> *Hearse claimed them but hasn't paid, he's got 6.5 hours to pony up or he's sol.
> *


sent...  and i got the 2 sets today, thanks...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

SO WHATS LEFT ?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 10 2011, 08:04 PM~20061728
> *SO WHATS LEFT ?
> *


All kits except the 67.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Got some shizz up for grabs. Really lookin for trades, but if u got a cash offer then thats cool!  

Lookin for
Pegasus 23" sleeves
Good lookin wheels (any kind really)
Impalas/Caprices
Bel airs, Nomads, Del Ray, etc
G bodies
Trucks
Blazers/s10s
Pro streets, drag cars, street machines, etc
Photoetch goodies
Engine detail parts
Ross Gibson 502 engine
Testors One Coat paints
Wut ya got??!!










Bag of built kits I got off ebay. Revell H2, amt 77 Trans Am (PENDING), amt 70 Monte Carlo, amt Viper RT/1o









Prowler-complete
66 Tbird-complete
Vettes-complete (have 2 of the convertible)
Civic-missin engine. Passenger side door handle has putty on it
Viper-complete (sealed inside)
Elco-body only (body, hood, bumpers, bed cover)(PENDING)
69 Firebird-sealed
Stingray-complete
85 Vette promo-perfect condition
Yankee Challenger-does not look complete. May be missin engine parts
53 Bel Air-interior/engine started. Looks complete. Extra set of spokes from a diecast included(PENDING)
40 Woody-looks complete. Will need to be stripped. Somebody brush painted the body (horribly)
57 Tbird-looks complete

Cmon fellas need this shizz gone! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 10 2011, 07:09 PM~20062607
> *Got some shizz up for grabs. Really lookin for trades, but if u got a cash offer then thats cool!
> 
> Lookin for
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE ELCO ?


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 10 2011, 10:50 PM~20063571
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE ELCO ?
> *


Make me an offer bro  Now keep in mind its NOT a full kit...just the main body parts


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 10 2011, 07:54 PM~20063610
> *Make me an offer bro   Now keep in mind its NOT a full kit...just the main body parts
> *


 :wave: Tunz


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 10 2011, 11:11 PM~20063746
> *:wave: Tunz
> *


Wuts up bro? :wave:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 10 2011, 08:14 PM~20063780
> *Wuts up bro?  :wave:
> *


Nothing much bro, just trying to build


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 10 2011, 11:19 PM~20063824
> *Nothing much bro, just trying to build
> *


Hear that. I TRY whenever I can. Just tryin to gather motivation/inspiration, get the creative juices flowin :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 10 2011, 09:09 PM~20062607
> *Got some shizz up for grabs. Really lookin for trades, but if u got a cash offer then thats cool!
> 
> Lookin for
> ...


What do you want for it? I got paints & wheels! :wow:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

any one interested on a 53 ford f 150 or 454 ss chevy truck brand spanking new willing to trade  for impalas or chevy bombs


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 11 2011, 02:12 PM~20067884
> *any one interested on a 53 ford f 150 or 454 ss chevy truck brand spanking new willing to trade   for impalas or chevy bombs
> *



HMM does want a 454 chevy. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 11 2011, 04:12 PM~20068647
> *HMM does want a 454 chevy.  :biggrin:
> *


 I might already have it. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 11 2011, 05:10 PM~20069029
> *I might already have it. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 8 2011, 08:49 PM~20045094
> *Any interest? Will trade. Both opened but complete.
> 
> 
> ...



Bump.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Gotta move some shit. Lexus is $25 shipped, all other kits $15 shipped. 

67 Impala gone.










$6 shipped.









TEXT ME if interested in anything, paypal only. 517-358-3094


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Mar 7 2011, 01:25 AM~20033040
> *$25 plus shipping for the lot
> 
> 
> ...


Still for sale.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 12 2011, 11:24 AM~20074274
> *Gotta move some shit. Lexus is $25 shipped, all other kits $15 shipped.
> 
> 67 Impala gone.
> ...


Taking trades?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Anyone interested in this. Pulled it out of the box and put batteries in it and noticed the wire for the headlights and taillights is separated from the circuit board. They do work just needs to be soldered back on the board.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 12 2011, 11:24 AM~20074274
> *Gotta move some shit. Lexus is $25 shipped, all other kits $15 shipped.
> 
> 67 Impala gone.
> ...


Come on fellas buy these up, raising $ for my other project.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 12 2011, 11:29 PM~20077749
> *Sold
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone want either of these?? both are seald kits...looking for photo etch goodies...lmk..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this just came in today... i have a new donner kit for it too.. i no longer need either one.. anyone interested in this send me a pm.. im looking for photo etch goodies..... :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 14 2011, 12:16 PM~20087503
> *anyone want either of these?? both are seald kits...looking for photo etch goodies...lmk..
> 
> 
> ...


Id like to have that 330, but I have no photoetch goodies u speak of  :tears:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this just came in today... i have a new donner kit for it too.. i no longer need either one.. anyone interested in this  send me a pm.. im looking for photo etch goodies..... :biggrin: pegasus spoke wheel sets(new) or make cash offer


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone want either of these?? both are seald kits...looking for photo etch goodies...lmk.. pegasus spoke wheel sets(new) or make cash ofer on either one or both..


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Anyone on here interested in these.?
Taking offers. Need the dough ..ray..me... :biggrin: 

























1940 Ford Sedan with box


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

does that 67 got glass in the kit? if so ill put $12 on it...??


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Mar 7 2011, 01:25 AM~20033040
> *Sold pending payment.
> 
> 
> ...


 Sold pending payment.


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

.jkjhghjk


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Gotta move some shit. Lexus is $25 shipped, all other kits $15 shipped. 
Buy one kit at regular price and get any additional kit (of equal or lesser value) for $10, or everything you see minus the 67 and 76 for $50 shipped.
67 Impala gone. 
76 Caprice gone.









$6 shipped.









TEXT ME if interested in anything, paypal only. 517-358- 3094


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

got a 61 vert opened doors any one interested in trade??


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 15 2011, 06:57 PM~20099269
> *got a 61 vert opened doors any one interested in trade??
> *


I MIGHT BE BUT WILL NEED SOME PICX OF THE CAR..


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

78 monte, i took the glass,motor and rear tails.

$10 shipped


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Got some shizz up for grabs. Really lookin for trades, but if u got a cash offer then thats cool!  

Lookin for
Pegasus 23" sleeves
Good lookin wheels (any kind really)
Impalas/Caprices
Bel airs, Nomads, Del Ray, etc
G bodies
Trucks
Blazers/s10s
Pro streets, drag cars, street machines, etc
Photoetch goodies
Engine detail parts
Ross Gibson 502 engine
Testors One Coat paints
Wut ya got??!!








Bag of built kits I got off ebay. Revell H2, amt 77 Trans Am (PENDING), amt 70 Monte Carlo, amt Viper RT/1o. *$5 shipped each*









Prowler-complete-*$12 shipped*
66 Tbird-complete-*$12 shipped*
Vettes-complete (have 2 of the convertible)-*$12 shipped (each)*(ALL PENDING)
Civic-missin engine. Passenger side door handle has putty on it-*$8 shipped*
Viper-complete (sealed inside)-*$12 shipped*
Elco-body only (body, hood, bumpers, bed cover)(PENDING)
69 Firebird-sealed-*$15 shipped*
Stingray-complete-*$12 shipped*
85 Vette promo-perfect condition-*$15 shipped*
Yankee Challenger-does not look complete. May be missin engine parts-*$6 shipped*
53 Bel Air-interior/engine started. Looks complete. Extra set of spokes from a diecast included(SOLD)
40 Woody-looks complete. Will need to be stripped. Somebody brush painted the body (horribly)-*$9 shipped*
57 Tbird-looks complete-*$12 shipped*

If interested in anything, text me at 502-712-8442. Paypal or trades only


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 15 2011, 04:37 PM~20099550
> *I MIGHT BE BUT WILL NEED SOME PICX OF THE CAR..
> *


I'll take some tomorrow


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 16 2011, 12:52 AM~20102701
> *I'll take some tomorrow
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 15 2011, 04:29 PM~20098134
> *Gotta move some shit. Lexus is $25 shipped, all other kits $15 shipped.
> Buy one kit at regular price and get any additional kit (of equal or lesser value) for $10, or everything you see minus the 67 and 76 for $50 shipped.
> 67 Impala gone.
> ...


wish i needed some of these but i dont... :happysad: smokin ass deal for 50 bones! someone needs to get this while the gettin is good for real.. :0 :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> 78 monte, i took the glass,motor and rear tails.
> 
> $10 shipped
> 
> ...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> > 78 monte, i took the glass,motor and rear tails.
> >
> > $10 shipped
> >
> ...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 16 2011, 10:29 AM~20104653
> *That's the Trumpeter kit Jeral, I can tell just by lookin at it.
> *


Yup. If it had glass i would have swooped it up.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 16 2011, 09:37 AM~20104689
> *Yup. If it had glass i would have swooped it up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> > 78 monte, i took the glass,motor and rear tails.
> >
> > $10 shipped
> >
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 16 2011, 09:52 AM~20104772
> *It's the trumpiter kit. Pm me your addy this ones on me
> *


good start to regain some trust....good deal bro thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 15 2011, 09:55 PM~20102721
> *
> *



sent u a pm


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Gotta move some shit. Lexus is $25 shipped, all other kits $15 shipped. 
Buy one kit at regular price and get any additional kit (of equal or lesser value) for $10, or everything you see minus the 67 and 76 for $50 shipped.
67 Impala gone. 
76 Caprice gone.









$6 shipped.









TEXT ME if interested in anything, paypal only. 517-358- 3094

TTT


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 8 2011, 08:49 PM~20045094
> *Any interest? Will trade. Both opened but complete.
> 
> 
> ...


Bump.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

53 ford f 150 and i belive is a 2000 dodge ram short bed missing glass for sale or trade


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Gotta move some shit. Lexus is $25 shipped, all other kits $15 shipped. 
Buy one kit at regular price and get any additional kit (of equal or lesser value) for $10, or everything you see minus the 67 and 76 for $50 shipped.
67 Impala gone. 
76 Caprice gone.









$6 shipped.









TEXT ME if interested in anything, paypal only. 517-358- 3094

TTT


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I have for trade, atleast 20 LBS!!! of stuff. It has a few incomplete kits to just the left over parts, from kits I've built. BUILT kits, junkers, and other stuff in it as well. If interested PM me.

No pic yet, BUT, I will get one tonight. Cheap CHEAP Turn around.  Im only lookin for a few small things. I will post wants with my pics tonight.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 17 2011, 03:53 PM~20115365
> *I have for trade, atleast 20 LBS!!! of stuff. It has a few incomplete kits to just the left over parts, from kits I've built. BUILT kits, junkers, and other stuff in it as well. If interested PM me.
> 
> No pic yet, BUT, I will get one tonight. Cheap CHEAP Turn around.  Im only lookin for a few small things. I will post wants with my pics tonight.
> *


 :0 its almost tonight!! where's pics vance?! :cheesy:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Got some shizz up for grabs. Really lookin for trades, but if u got a cash offer then thats cool!  

Lookin for
Pegasus 23" sleeves
Good lookin wheels (any kind really)
Impalas/Caprices
Bel airs, Nomads, Del Ray, etc
G bodies
Trucks
Blazers/s10s
Pro streets, drag cars, street machines, etc
Photoetch goodies
Engine detail parts
Ross Gibson 502 engine
Testors One Coat paints
Wut ya got??!!








Bag of built kits I got off ebay. Revell H2, amt 77 Trans Am (PENDING), amt 70 Monte Carlo, amt Viper RT/1o. *$5 shipped each*









Prowler-complete-*$12 shipped*
66 Tbird-complete-*$12 shipped*
Vettes-complete (have 2 of the convertible)-*$12 shipped (each)*(ALL PENDING)
Civic-missin engine. Passenger side door handle has putty on it-*$8 shipped*
Viper-complete (sealed inside)-*$12 shipped*
Elco-body only (body, hood, bumpers, bed cover)(PENDING)
69 Firebird-sealed-*$15 shipped*
Stingray-complete-*$12 shipped*
85 Vette promo-perfect condition-*$15 shipped*
Yankee Challenger-does not look complete. May be missin engine parts-*$6 shipped*
53 Bel Air-interior/engine started. Looks complete. Extra set of spokes from a diecast included(SOLD)
40 Woody-looks complete. Will need to be stripped. Somebody brush painted the body (horribly)-*$9 shipped*
57 Tbird-looks complete-*$12 shipped*

If interested in anything, text me at 502-712-8442. Paypal or trades only


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 17 2011, 07:07 PM~20115439
> *:0 its almost tonight!! where's pics vance?! :cheesy:
> *


Ok, here they are. It's hard to take everything out of this box. There is a LOT of shit in there...... Just to give you an idea. 

I've got some skyline bodies in there, a 65 chevelle that I was redoing, but couldnt find all the parts, so I stopped workin on it. A couple of acuras, hondas, duster, bonnie, gto, 55 fords, 

A LITTLE red express pick up, I believe to be almost complete. Dont remember. good chrome. Trailer, from the 76 caprice no wheels though. Golf GTI kit but I dont think it's complete. 

Wheels, tires, engines. This needs to move to someones home. Otherwise it's going in the garbage.... 




























































































Ok, this is what Im asking for this WHOLE THING. I could split this up and sell it on ebay in lots, PLUS shipping. BUT, I wanted you guys to get a shot at it. Im going to get rid of all this for any one of these 5 offers!  

1.) An offer for a kick ass paint job. 
2.) A couple of sets of 1109's/1117's/1119's.
3.) A lowrider Caddy/Donk Caddy and a set of 1109's
4.) A Galaxie 48 sedan or panel. 
5.) BEST OFFER in cash/paypal.

You pay for shipping, because shipping will be roughly around $20 bucks. This is seriously a big ass box of stuff. I might have to split it up into two smaller boxes, just so it will not be a PITA for the USPS. but I will pay for anything PAST $20 bucks. FIRST COME with best offer, FIRST GOES!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 17 2011, 08:32 PM~20116003
> *Ok, here they are. It's hard to take everything out of this box. There is a LOT of shit in there...... Just to give you an idea.
> 
> I've got some skyline bodies in there, a 65 chevelle that I was redoing, but couldnt find all the parts, so I stopped workin on it. A couple of acuras, hondas, duster, bonnie, gto, 55 fords,
> ...



Nobody? Anyone?? TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Text me foolio .....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*For sale; PM offers. shipping will be about $7. Seriously. I need to make room for new stuff.* :happysad: 


























More pictures here: http://public.fotki.com/Tonioseven/


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 17 2011, 05:32 PM~20116003
> *Ok, here they are. It's hard to take everything out of this box. There is a LOT of shit in there...... Just to give you an idea.
> 
> I've got some skyline bodies in there, a 65 chevelle that I was redoing, but couldnt find all the parts, so I stopped workin on it. A couple of acuras, hondas, duster, bonnie, gto, 55 fords,
> ...


PM sent...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 18 2011, 10:05 AM~20120382
> *Fore sale; PM offers. shipping will be about $7. Seriously. I need to make room for new stuff.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Oh does want.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> *Fore sale; PM offers. shipping will be about $7. Seriously. I need to make room for new stuff.* :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 18 2011, 09:46 AM~20120304
> *Text me foolio .....
> *



:happysad: You talkin to me? How'm I gonna text you without no damn phone? Shit, I aint got the money yall mofo's got to be able to afford all that fancy shit. :biggrin: Headed out to the PO right now. Your stuff will be shipped in about an hour.  :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 18 2011, 01:32 PM~20121671
> *:happysad: You talkin to me? How'm I gonna text you without no damn phone? Shit, I aint got the money yall mofo's got to be able to afford all that fancy shit. :biggrin:  Headed out to the PO right now. Your stuff will be shipped in about an hour.  :thumbsup:
> *


what up man!!!!! hey i wanna get that lexus back.... and a couple other things like the 32 ford body


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL seriously. Ok, Erik, I dont have a PHONE. I cant text bro. It seems as though some of you guys dont really read this stuff LOL...... 

I have a deal pending for all this stuff so I cannot take anything out of it. If after the deal goes through, maybe the person who wants this, will get out the stuff. Im sorry fellas, but I cant take out extra stuff. IT all goes to ONE place.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 18 2011, 12:26 PM~20122357
> *LOL seriously. Ok, Erik, I dont have a PHONE. I cant text bro. It seems as though some of you guys dont really read this stuff LOL......
> 
> I have a deal pending for all this stuff so I cannot take anything out of it. If after the deal goes through, maybe the person who wants this, will get out the stuff. Im sorry fellas, but I cant take out extra stuff. IT all goes to ONE place.
> *


  i wanted that dodge omni looking thing....


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

MAKE OFFER SEALED IN BOX


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 18 2011, 03:49 PM~20122459
> *  i wanted that dodge omni looking thing....
> *



The tan/Gold in the top right corner?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 18 2011, 03:59 PM~20123643
> *The tan/Gold in the top right corner?
> *


:yessad:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

whats up guys.... 
i have a few kit posting on EBAY..... FEEL FREE TO GO CHECK THEM OUT...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 18 2011, 03:59 PM~20123643
> *The tan/Gold in the top right corner?
> *


its a chevette isnt it?!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

No Chevette its a Cavaliar


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2011, 10:30 PM~20124968
> *No Chevette    its  a  Cavaliar
> *



:yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Item number:	380300290204










buy it now on ebay for $9.00


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Well whatever it is I think it would make a cool build and I'd like to get my paws on it ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 18 2011, 09:37 PM~20125032
> *Well whatever it is I think it would make a cool build and I'd  like to get my paws on it ...
> *


They had a few on the bay priced under $25 

MPC also made a kit of it to Bobby most box arts show it as a custom but i thin k it can be built stock also !


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 8 2011, 08:49 PM~20045094
> *Any interest? Will trade. Opened but complete.
> 
> 
> ...


Make offer.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 18 2011, 10:32 AM~20121671
> *:happysad: You talkin to me? How'm I gonna text you without no damn phone? Shit, I aint got the money yall mofo's got to be able to afford all that fancy shit. :biggrin:  Headed out to the PO right now. Your stuff will be shipped in about an hour.  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL....
you still got flocking.. ? what colors and how much..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

GONE


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 19 2011, 08:18 PM~20131160
> *Picked this up fro a friend a couple months ago. Any interest? No tires.
> 
> 
> ...


What you lookin for? I like!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Whatcha got to offer???


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 19 2011, 07:42 PM~20131298
> *Whatcha got to offer???
> *



PM sent


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

All that's left is the Bel Air, 58 Impala and Monte. $15 each shipped or all 3 kits plus rims for $40 shipped.
67 Impala gone. 
76 Caprice gone.                                                                                                                                      Lexus gone.









$6 shipped.









TEXT ME if interested in anything, paypal only. 517-358- 3094

Prefer to sell but I will entertain trade offers, interested in: s-10's, 90's up chevy pickups, rims.... what ya got? Come on fellas, $40 for 3 kits is a good deal.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 20 2011, 09:04 AM~20133410
> *All that's left is the Bel Air, 58 Impala and Monte. $15 each shipped or all 3 kits plus rims for $40 shipped.
> 67 Impala gone.
> 76 Caprice gone.                                                                                                                                      Lexus gone.
> ...


wow 40 bones...shit i would buy them ina hear beat if i needed them..  they shouldnt last long at all for that price..but it up fellas!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2011, 07:42 PM~20125078
> *They  had  a  few  on the  bay  priced under $25
> 
> MPC  also  made  a  kit  of  it  to  Bobby  most  box  arts  show  it  as  a  custom  but  i  thin k  it  can  be  built  stock  also !
> *


I have an 83mpc cavalier kit sealed sitting here beside me....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's what's left. The 57 is on hold right now but you can get the 58, monte and rims for $25 shipped or $15 each shipped and $6 for the rims.


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

Pay pal only please. Monogram 1939 chevy sedan sealed. $22.00 shipped usa only


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 20 2011, 09:13 AM~20133940
> *I have an 83mpc cavalier kit sealed sitting here beside me....
> *


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 20 2011, 10:54 AM~20134511
> *
> *


x2 its gonna be a derby car tho


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 20 2011, 10:57 AM~20134524
> *x2 its gonna be a derby car tho
> *


:nosad: POOR CAR....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i bought it from kb back in 08


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 20 2011, 01:58 PM~20134526
> *:nosad: POOR CAR....
> *


You haven't figured out by now that all he CAN build is derby cars? Lmao


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

$20 shipped


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 20 2011, 01:43 PM~20135072
> *$20 shipped
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I posted this in off topic the other day... did you buy it?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Built-65-Impala-Lowrid...=item43a5dba361


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 20 2011, 02:43 PM~20135072
> *$20 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


seen this an a few others on ebay who built these?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's what's left. 58 Impala sold. Get the rest for $25 shipped or $15 each shipped and $6 for the rims.


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 20 2011, 04:57 PM~20135740
> *Hey I posted this in off topic the other day... did you buy it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Built-65-Impala-Lowrid...=item43a5dba361
> *



yeah i got it but its for sale here i figured someone here that dont have ebay might want it


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 20 2011, 05:02 PM~20135769
> *seen this an a few others on ebay who built these?
> *



im not sure. i got this from ebay for 18bucks total. i figured someone on here might want it so i snagged it up


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 20 2011, 12:43 PM~20135072
> *$20 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i had this on my watch list on evilbay!! sold for $8 something last time i checked! plug wires and all! :happysad: i missed out


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 20 2011, 06:21 PM~20137185
> *Here's what's left. All for $40 shipped or $15 each shipped and $6 for the rims.
> 
> 
> ...


HEY ILL TAKE THE 58....MONEY READY


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Anyone have interest in these? Trades only please.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 20 2011, 09:07 PM~20138924
> *Anyone have interest in these?
> 
> 
> ...


how much ?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 21 2011, 12:37 AM~20139235
> *how much ?
> *



Sorry, Fixed my post.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

any certain stuff u lookin for ?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 21 2011, 01:08 AM~20139560
> *any certain stuff u lookin for ?
> *


Can't afford to ship these and have them chromed. Would rather have 1109's.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 20 2011, 09:21 PM~20137185
> *Here's what's left. 58 Impala sold. Get the rest for $25 shipped or $15 each shipped and $6 for the rims.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 20 2011, 09:07 PM~20138924
> *Anyone have interest in these? Trades only please.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: get at me...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 21 2011, 10:51 AM~20141223
> *:wow: get at me...
> *


Responded to your pm again this morning.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 21 2011, 09:51 AM~20141223
> *:wow: get at me...
> *


EAH NUMB NUTZ...HOW BOUT YOU GET AT ME AN FINISH OUR DEAL FROM LAST MONTH BEFORE YOU MAKE MORE DEALS...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 21 2011, 08:05 AM~20141294
> *EAH NUMB NUTZ...HOW BOUT YOU GET AT ME AN FINISH OUR DEAL FROM LAST MONTH BEFORE YOU MAKE MORE DEALS...
> *


Eh numb nutts .... Sent you another pic pak last night ..... Check yo pm's.... I can't post it here til you sort it first .....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 21 2011, 10:10 AM~20141328
> *Eh numb nutts .... Sent you another pic pak last night ..... Check yo pm's.... I can't post it here til you sort it first .....
> *


LMAO..... BRO YOU DIDNT SEND ME SHIT..BETTER CHECK THAT AGAIN...FOR REAL I HAVE NO PM 'S FROM YA.. :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 21 2011, 12:07 AM~20138924
> *Anyone have interest in these? Trades only please.
> 
> 
> ...


Will trade for 2 sets of 1109's. Or one set of 1109's and a new sheet of chrome BMF.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i got a 49 mercury complete but the box is open any trades welcome looking for wire wheels


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I LOVE TRADES, BUT ILL TAKE PAYPAL IF I HAVE TO ON THE FOLLOWING, HERES A BIT OF WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR

OTHER PHOTOETCH, 
1113'S 1109'S, CHROME ONLY
ED ROTH KITS
DIORAMA ITEMS
???? WHAT DO YOU HAVE????






















































































body and bumpers / grille only, no interior....










LAST , A MINIDREAMS BUILT HILUX 4X4 , IT HAS A KILLER PAINT JOB AND 20'S ON MUD TIRES, ILL HEAR OFFERS ON THIS, BUT I KNOW WHAT I PAID FOR IT, SO 15 DOLLAR OFFERS WILL BE IGNORED... ITS SUPER NICE , JUST NEEDS A GOOD CLEANING.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

What ya want for the box caprice?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 21 2011, 01:27 PM~20143349
> *What ya want for the box caprice?
> *


:dunno: if it dont go , ill build it out, just seeing whats out there....


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

hearse what kind of diorama stuff you looking for? i'm interested in that 64 photo etch stuff. i got two fresh in bag tool sets with some figures that came out of some old nascar kits


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 21 2011, 12:58 PM~20143197
> *I LOVE TRADES, BUT ILL TAKE PAYPAL IF I HAVE TO ON THE FOLLOWING, HERES A BIT OF WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR
> 
> OTHER PHOTOETCH,
> ...


what do you want for the wire wheels would you consider a 49 merc as a trade


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider+Mar 21 2011, 01:32 PM~20143389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: amt issue?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 21 2011, 10:34 AM~20141861
> *i got a 49 mercury complete but the box is open any trades welcome looking for wire wheels
> *


which Merc? the old AMT kit or the new chopped top version?


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 21 2011, 01:41 PM~20143441
> *which Merc?  the old AMT kit or the new chopped top version?
> *


the old one


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 21 2011, 01:41 PM~20143438
> *the old momogram figures and tools i have lots of , thanks thogh...
> :dunno: amt issue?
> *


yes the amt with the black mercury on the print


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 21 2011, 01:55 PM~20143530
> *yes the amt with the black mercury on the print
> *


:yes:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 21 2011, 02:03 PM~20143586
> *:yes:
> *


so we got a deal?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 21 2011, 11:17 AM~20141735
> *Will trade for 2 sets of 1109's. Or one set of 1109's and a new sheet of chrome BMF.
> *


have these still???


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 21 2011, 12:07 AM~20138924
> *Anyone have interest in these? Trades only please.
> 
> 
> ...



SOLD


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 21 2011, 03:24 PM~20144562
> *SOLD
> *


WTF!! I didnt even see this... Dammit Jeral, I bet it was you that got scooped these up...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 21 2011, 06:26 PM~20144582
> *WTF!! I didnt even see this... Dammit Jeral, I bet it was you that got scooped these up...
> *


lol...na man not interested in them.i seen them as soon as there was posted.. wasnt me.... :biggrin: .just mando an deeks for me!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 21 2011, 04:24 PM~20144562
> *SOLD
> *


 :banghead: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

looking for a 93-96 fleetwod!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 21 2011, 06:26 PM~20144582
> *WTF!! I didnt even see this... Dammit Jeral, I bet it was you that got scooped these up...
> *


 :nono: me :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 21 2011, 09:18 PM~20145480
> *:nono: me :biggrin:
> *



:h5:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 21 2011, 02:41 PM~20143438
> *the old monogram figures and tools i have lots of , thanks though
> *


well what else you looking for?


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

IS ANYONE INTERESTED IN 2010 AND 2011 HOT WHEELS TREASURE HUNTS? OR HOT WHEELS IN GENERAL...? PM ME PLEASE!!!!


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 20 2011, 08:58 PM~20137646
> *:0 i had this on my watch list on evilbay!! sold for $8 something last time i checked! plug wires and all! :happysad: i missed out
> *


Yeah I picked it up but with the price of the auction and shipping it was about 20 that's what I'm asking for it shipped


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 21 2011, 10:00 PM~20147792
> *well what else you looking for?
> *


Whatcha got ? Anymore cases ?


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

nah man i sent the only cases that i can get rid of to you all ready. what you looking for $ value?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Mar 21 2011, 10:17 PM~20148031
> *IS ANYONE INTERESTED IN 2010 AND 2011 HOT WHEELS TREASURE HUNTS? OR HOT WHEELS IN GENERAL...? PM ME PLEASE!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: pics and prices


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i have these , dont know what to ask forr them ...the creased one is jaded , the one with 2 staple holes is shelby cobra 

pm me reasonble offers shipped, gonna use $$ i get to add to funds for a friend in need


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

REASONABLE OFFERS WILL BE TAKEN... ALSO THE MUSTANG IS A PAINT ERROR... SO THAT ONE IS A LITTLE MORE CASH FOR IT..


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

I ALSO HAVE THESE HOT WHEELS AS WELL....










































THE PICTURES SHOW THE SETS BEING SOLD... WONT BREAK EACH OF THEM UP..


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 22 2011, 02:26 AM~20144582
> *WTF!! I didnt even see this...
> *


X2


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

ANY ONE GOT A 1970 IMPALA THAT THEY R WILLING TO PART WITH????


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 22 2011, 06:59 PM~20155906
> *ANY ONE GOT A 1970 IMPALA THAT THEY R WILLING TO PART WITH????
> *


I do Lolife  Its minty and unopened  This pic off the internet, but its the same kit


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 23 2011, 07:48 AM~20159627
> *I do Lolife   Its minty and unopened  This pic off the internet, but its the same kit
> 
> 
> ...



HIJOLE!!!! JESUS CHRISTO!! UR THE MAN... :wow:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 22 2011, 08:07 AM~20149955
> *Whatcha got ? Anymore cases ?
> *



nah man i sent the only cases that i can get rid of to you all ready. But will look around and see if i got some stashed away. what you looking for $ value?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 23 2011, 11:36 AM~20160721
> *nah man i sent the only cases that i can get rid of to you all ready. But will look around and see if i got some stashed away. what you looking for $ value?
> *


Shoot mr over a list/ pix of what you have and we will see what's up...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I LOVE TRADES, BUT ILL TAKE PAYPAL IF I HAVE TO ON THE FOLLOWING, HERES A BIT OF WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR

OTHER PHOTOETCH, 
1113'S 1109'S, CHROME ONLY
ED ROTH KITS
DIORAMA ITEMS
???? WHAT DO YOU HAVE????

































































body and bumpers / grille only, no interior....








LAST , A MINIDREAMS BUILT HILUX 4X4 , IT HAS A KILLER PAINT JOB AND 20'S ON MUD TIRES, ILL HEAR OFFERS ON THIS, BUT I KNOW WHAT I PAID FOR IT, SO 15 DOLLAR OFFERS WILL BE IGNORED... ITS SUPER NICE , JUST NEEDS A GOOD CLEANING.  



















ill add more this weekend. i have several kits to add....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> i have these , dont know what to ask forr them ...the creased one is jaded , the one with 2 staple holes is shelby cobra
> 
> pm me reasonble offers shipped, gonna use $$ i get to add to funds for a friend in need


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> > i have these , dont know what to ask forr them ...the creased one is jaded , the one with 2 staple holes is shelby cobra
> >
> > pm me reasonble offers shipped, gonna use $$ i get to add to funds for a friend in need
> >
> > ...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Couple kits up for sale or trade.....

....i am looking for....
hot wheels 1:18 scale 65 impala with the chrome wheels
62 and 66 impalas 
wheels and tires
any wagons


Street savage Z 28.... $32 shipped (open but complete and un touched/molded in green)
64 impala.... 26 shipped (opened but complete)
savanna RX7.... $36 shipped (opened but complete, all parts still sealed)
parts pack.....$22 shipped (pretty sure 100% complete, one engine(chevy) started )


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

what happend to the pics you said you was going to send of this body??

you send out my other kits an pe goodies yet? 
make sure you get a trackin# bro...


body and bumpers / grille only, no interior....


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

hearse PM sent


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 25 2011, 12:49 AM~20174509
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'll give ya $12 shipped for the 3 on the right.


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

MAZDA RX-7
NICE PAINT, GLUED HOOD GOOD DETAIL AND BUILD
GOT THIS FROM PHATRAS ONLY REASON I DECIDED TO SELL IS BECAUSE I NEED THE CASH FOR MY FIRST CUSTOM BUILD 

MAKE OFFER...PAYPAL


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

HAVE '76 CAPRICE ALL PARTS ARE THERE WITH BOX BUT MISSING THE TRAILER I HAD TO JACK IT FOR ANOTHER PROJECT =]

MAKE OFFER/TRADE


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I LOVE TRADES, BUT ILL TAKE PAYPAL IF I HAVE TO ON THE FOLLOWING, HERES A BIT OF WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR

OTHER PHOTOETCH, 
1113'S 1109'S, CHROME ONLY
ED ROTH KITS
DIORAMA ITEMS
???? WHAT DO YOU HAVE????

















































































body and bumpers / grille only, no interior....









NEW PICS OF CHEVY!!!!






































AND LAST , A MINIDREAMS BUILT HILUX 4X4 , IT HAS A KILLER PAINT JOB AND 20'S ON MUD TIRES, ILL HEAR OFFERS ON THIS, BUT I KNOW WHAT I PAID FOR IT, SO 15 DOLLAR OFFERS WILL BE IGNORED... ITS SUPER NICE , JUST NEEDS A GOOD CLEANING.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

someone her ased for parts for a nomad i forgot who anyway i got some parts for a 56 nomad


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 25 2011, 08:49 PM~20182225
> *someone her ased for parts for a nomad i forgot who  anyway i got some parts for a 56 nomad
> *


it was me what ya got


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 25 2011, 08:34 AM~20177114
> *Couple kits up for sale or trade.....
> 
> ....i am looking for....
> ...



PM sent on parts pak


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 25 2011, 01:23 PM~20178254
> *MAZDA RX-7
> NICE PAINT, GLUED HOOD GOOD DETAIL AND BUILD
> GOT THIS FROM PHATRAS ONLY REASON I DECIDED TO SELL IS BECAUSE I NEED THE CASH FOR MY FIRST CUSTOM BUILD
> ...



.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

This is wut I have left. Askin $60 shipped for everything. C'mon Jeral where u at bro! :biggrin: 








66 Tbird-complete
Civic-missing engine. Putty on passenger door handle. Otherwise complete
Prowler-complete
41 Woody-complete. Will need to be stripped. Somebody brush painted the body and it looks like shit! lol
57 Tbird-complete
Viper RT/10-complete
Sting Ray III-complete
Yankee challenger-NOT complete. Looks to be missing some engine parts. Parts kit
69 Firebird-sealed
Viper built up. Looks pretty much complete from wut I can see
H2 built up-missing wheels, maybe few other small parts
85 Vette promo-in excellent condition!

Also have these two Rivi's








66 is complete-sealed inside I believe(PENDING). 69 is missing the interior tub, but otherwise complete. $25 shipped

*REALLY dont wanna split all this up. Rather just ship all at once, other than the two Rivi's, which Ill ship those together 

If interested, text me at (502) 712-8442


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

69 rivi been on my wish list for a while....


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

pay pal only. Jo-han 70 caddy $40.00 open box complete. Monogram 57 chevy 20.00 open box but complete.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I LOVE TRADES, BUT ILL TAKE PAYPAL IF I HAVE TO ON THE FOLLOWING, HERES A BIT OF WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR

OTHER PHOTOETCH, 
1113'S 1109'S, CHROME ONLY
ED ROTH KITS
DIORAMA ITEMS
???? WHAT DO YOU HAVE????















































































body and bumpers / grille only, no interior....









NEW PICS OF CHEVY!!!!




































AND LAST , A MINIDREAMS BUILT HILUX 4X4 , IT HAS A KILLER PAINT JOB AND 20'S ON MUD TIRES, ILL HEAR OFFERS ON THIS, BUT I KNOW WHAT I PAID FOR IT, SO 15 DOLLAR OFFERS WILL BE IGNORED... ITS SUPER NICE , JUST NEEDS A GOOD CLEANING.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:biggrin: 
still got stuff up for grabs,
firetruck $10 plus shipping
63 impala $15 plus shipping
40 ford pending sale
55 chevy sealed 18 plus shipping
vintage stinger dragster $17 plus shipping
vintage 29 model A $15 plus shipping
vintage revell 56 ford pick up $15 plus shipping
39 chevy missing instructions $15 plus shipping
infinti show rod $15 plus shipping
stingerree show rod/dragster $17 plus shipping
67 charger $12 plus shipping
64 dodge $12 plus shipping
ZZ top $15 plus shipping
67 impala $15 plus shipping
69 malibu $15 plus shipping
67 rivi $14 plus shipping
67 fire bird $15 plus shipping
70 camaro $18 plus shipping








70 monte carlo,bad box but kit mint and unstarted $13 plus shipping








1/16 scale revellution funny car,mint inside $55 shipped in lower 48








vintage 1970's kit of a ford van,kit mint inside,$65 shipped in lower 48








all kits are sealed or open but mint 
pay pal is ,
[email protected]


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 27 2011, 03:51 PM~20194148
> *:biggrin:
> still got stuff up for grabs,
> firetruck $10 plus shipping
> ...


I want the 1/16 F/C


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

G seeds what up with that 63 i need that and whats up with that black caprice


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

gary....the 39 missing instructions.....is that a typo for the 37 chevy?! :happysad: if so..ill take the 37 chevy....how much is shipping to 80233?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 27 2011, 09:09 PM~20195259
> *gary....the 39 missing instructions.....is that a typo for the 37 chevy?! :happysad: if so..ill take the 37 chevy....how much is shipping to 80233?
> *


yea i ment 37, hows $7 shipping ? :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

how much 4 the 63


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 27 2011, 09:28 PM~20195456
> *how much 4 the 63
> *


15 plus 7 shipping :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

03' linc












anyone?

trades?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 27 2011, 09:31 PM~20195485
> *03' linc
> 
> 
> ...


screw it.... i'll take it!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:biggrin: 
still got stuff up for grabs,
firetruck $10 plus shipping
63 impala $15 plus shipping.............SOLD !!!!!!!!!
40 ford pending sale
55 chevy sealed 18 plus shipping
vintage stinger dragster $17 plus shipping
vintage 29 model A $15 plus shipping
vintage revell 56 ford pick up $15 plus shipping
37 chevy missing instructions $15 plus shipping................SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
infinti show rod $15 plus shipping
stingerree show rod/dragster $17 plus shipping
67 charger $12 plus shipping
64 dodge $12 plus shipping
ZZ top $15 plus shipping
67 impala $15 plus shipping
69 malibu $15 plus shipping
67 rivi $14 plus shipping
67 fire bird $15 plus shipping
70 camaro $18 plus shipping








70 monte carlo,bad box but kit mint and unstarted rest of parts inbox $13 plus shipping








1/16 scale revellution funny car,mint inside $55 shipped in lower 48 ......SOLD !!!!!!








vintage 1970's kit of a ford van,kit mint inside most still bagged!,$65 shipped in lower 48








all kits are sealed or open but mint 
pay pal is ,
[email protected]


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 28 2011, 12:46 PM~20201577
> *:biggrin:
> still got stuff up for grabs,
> firetruck $10 plus shipping
> ...


Hey Gary
how much for just the 67 Impala body. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I LOVE TRADES, BUT ILL TAKE PAYPAL IF I HAVE TO ON THE FOLLOWING, HERES A BIT OF WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR

OTHER PHOTOETCH, 
1113'S 1109'S, CHROME ONLY
ED ROTH KITS
DIORAMA ITEMS
???? WHAT DO YOU HAVE????















































































body and bumpers / grille only, no interior....









NEW PICS OF CHEVY!!!!




































AND LAST , A MINIDREAMS BUILT HILUX 4X4 , IT HAS A KILLER PAINT JOB AND 20'S ON MUD TIRES, ILL HEAR OFFERS ON THIS, BUT I KNOW WHAT I PAID FOR IT, SO 15 DOLLAR OFFERS WILL BE IGNORED... ITS SUPER NICE , JUST NEEDS A GOOD CLEANING.  



















TTT! LOTS OF PM'S BUT NO ACTION... LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN, I SEE SOME STUFF ON THE BAY I WANT, I GOT TO MOVE SOME GOODS....


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

GOT THESE SETS FOR SIZALE MAKE ME AN OFFER PAYPAL ONLY


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 28 2011, 10:55 PM~20205846
> * GOT THESE SETS FOR SIZALE MAKE ME AN OFFER PAYPAL ONLY
> 
> 
> ...


lol you got them slims form me.. :biggrin:


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 28 2011, 11:00 PM~20205898
> *lol  you got them slims form me.. :biggrin:
> *



I DID? I WAS WONDERIN WHERE THOSE CAME FROM MUST HAVE BEEN IN THAT BOX OF GOODIES I GOT FROM YA I MUSTA FORGOT HAHA


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Couple kits up for sale or trade.....

....i am looking for....
hot wheels 1:18 scale 65 impala with the chrome wheels
62 and 66 impalas 
wheels and tires
any wagons
OR MAKE OFFERS


Street savage Z 28.... $32 shipped (open but complete and un touched/molded in green)
64 impala.... 26 shipped (opened but complete)
savanna RX7.... $36 shipped (opened but complete, all parts still sealed)
parts pack.....$22 shipped (pretty sure 100% complete, one engine(chevy) started ).......SOLD


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

how much





> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 27 2011, 06:31 PM~20195485
> *03' linc
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

Regalistic i have a revelle 66 impala missing motor and wheels but everything else is there homie if your interested pm me


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 29 2011, 12:28 PM~20209176
> *Regalistic i have a revelle 66 impala missing motor and wheels but everything else is there homie if your interested pm me
> *


PM SENT


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 29 2011, 05:01 PM~20211096
> *uffin:
> *


Is there seriously a valid reason your running through threads putting the same damn smiley on everything?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a Trumpeter 78 Monte, has been started (got it that way). Make reasonable offer. SOLD pending payment 









Also, since I never heard back from hearse, I have an Open Road Camper (no wedge). Comes with a 72 Chevy pickup chassis, dooley wheels and tires and a complete 454ss cab with a detailed interior. Camper is unstarted. $30 shipped.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 29 2011, 11:53 PM~20214954
> *I have a Trumpeter 78 Monte, has been started (got it that way). Make reasonable offer.
> 
> Also, since I never heard back from hearse, I have an Open Road Camper (no wedge). Comes with a 72 Chevy pickup chassis, dooley wheels and tires and a complete 454ss cab with a detailed interior. Camper is unstarted. $40 shipped.
> ...


id be interested in the monte but i donrt text! :happysad:
an pics are to small on a cell phone anyways.. :happysad:
if you can get me some pics maybe ill pick it up... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 29 2011, 09:53 PM~20214954
> *
> 
> Also, since I never heard back from hearse, I have an Open Road Camper (no wedge). Comes with a 72 Chevy pickup chassis, dooley wheels and tires and a complete 454ss cab with a detailed interior. Camper is unstarted. $40 shipped.
> ...


yeah, does want, but is broke....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 29 2011, 11:53 PM~20214954
> *I have a Trumpeter 78 Monte, has been started (got it that way). Make reasonable offer.
> 
> Also, since I never heard back from hearse, I have an Open Road Camper (no wedge). Comes with a 72 Chevy pickup chassis, dooley wheels and tires and a complete 454ss cab with a detailed interior. Camper is unstarted. $40 shipped.
> ...


Damn the complete racers wedge was only $27.00 brand new now its missing the best part and price is doubled????????/


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 30 2011, 01:07 AM~20215098
> *Damn  the  complete  racers  wedge  was  only  $27.00  brand  new  now  its  missing the  best  part  and  price  is  doubled????????/
> *


I've seen just the camper go for $35 on the bay, and I'm throwin in xtra parts. :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 30 2011, 12:14 AM~20215146
> *I've seen just the camper go for $35 on the bay, and I'm throwin in xtra parts. :dunno:
> *


It just sounded a tad high grim is all ! I know there a few CRAZY ass sellers on ebay right now raping the hobby and its bullshit ! If it were mine i woud have it cheaper but then again its not so HAVE A NICE DAY LATER !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 30 2011, 12:53 AM~20214954
> *I have a Trumpeter 78 Monte, has been started (got it that way). Make reasonable offer.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> I have a Trumpeter 78 Monte, has been started (got it that way). Make reasonable offer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

double post my bad.. :happysad:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Just throwin this out there.
Galaxie 38 foot 5th wheel trailer and AMT chevy dooley. Floor of trailer is assembled and painted. If the offer is good enough I'll let it go. Shipping will be right around $15 so make offers accordingly.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 30 2011, 10:36 AM~20217535
> *Just throwin this out there.
> Galaxie 38 foot 5th wheel trailer and AMT chevy dooley. Floor of trailer is assembled and painted. If the offer is good enough I'll let it go. Shipping will be right around $15 so make offers accordingly.
> *


Well damn wish I wasnt broke! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 30 2011, 08:36 AM~20217535
> *Just throwin this out there.
> Galaxie 38 foot 5th wheel trailer and AMT chevy dooley. Floor of trailer is assembled and painted. If the offer is good enough I'll let it go. Shipping will be right around $15 so make offers accordingly.
> *


 sent ya a text .....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Brand new never opened ,still sealed 
$40 shipped 

Getting rid of some old stuff.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Brand new never opened 
$40 shipped


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

$35 shipped


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1978-79-Monte-Carlo-Mo...ZQQcmdZViewItem

I have more stuff on eBay. 
Check it out


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:roflmao: no way in hell.....




> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Mar 30 2011, 11:33 AM~20218696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I LOVE TRADES, BUT ILL TAKE PAYPAL IF I HAVE TO ON THE FOLLOWING, HERES A BIT OF WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR

OTHER PHOTOETCH, 
1113'S 1109'S, CHROME ONLY
ED ROTH KITS
DIORAMA ITEMS
???? WHAT DO YOU HAVE????















































































body and bumpers / grille only, no interior....









NEW PICS OF CHEVY!!!!




































AND LAST , A MINIDREAMS BUILT HILUX 4X4 , IT HAS A KILLER PAINT JOB AND 20'S ON MUD TIRES, ILL HEAR OFFERS ON THIS, BUT I KNOW WHAT I PAID FOR IT, SO 15 DOLLAR OFFERS WILL BE IGNORED... ITS SUPER NICE , JUST NEEDS A GOOD CLEANING.  

















[/quote]


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

need a PE grill any one got one to spare???


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 30 2011, 03:20 PM~20219513
> *need a PE grill any one got one to spare???
> *


YOU KEEP POSTIN THIS .... :uh: 

WHAT IS THE GRILL FOR THAT WOULD HELP ALOT!!  

I GOT A FEW HOW ABOUT I JUST SEND YOU ONE FOR A MUSTANG HOWS THAT WORK OUT FOR YA :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Damn my bad some one woke up on the wrong side of the bed lol it's not for a specific car I need it to customize the front end of my caprice I wanna do hideaway lights


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 30 2011, 03:25 PM~20219561
> *Damn my bad some one woke up on the wrong side of the bed lol it's not for a specific car I need it to customize the front end of my caprice I wanna do hideaway lights
> *


IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR SOMETHING LIKE THAT FOR A WHILE.. I EVEN CHECKED THE TRAIN GOODIES OUT...WHAT IF YOU GOT 2 67 GRILLS? THAT MIGHT WORK.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

I was just looking fir sumthing that would go all the way across sumtin like LATINSKULL Has on his 66 I think that's the year


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 30 2011, 03:51 PM~20219701
> *I was just looking fir sumthing that would go all the way across sumtin like LATINSKULL Has on his 66 I think that's the year
> *


GOOD LUCK  LIKE I SAID IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR SOME TIME NOW MYSYLF FOR A GRILL LIKE THAT .. :happysad:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

I'll let u kno if I find a connect on one


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 30 2011, 11:09 AM~20218969
> *:roflmao: no way in hell.....
> *


WTF?!?!? 
Thats a lot of money for a Taurus kit....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 30 2011, 05:05 PM~20219794
> *WTF?!?!?
> Thats a lot of money for a Taurus kit....
> *


X2 you can get that exact same 1 from jimnohio for $20 shipped.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 30 2011, 02:09 PM~20218969
> *:roflmao: no way in hell.....
> *


?????
Oh well no big deal.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 30 2011, 02:20 PM~20219905
> *?????
> Oh well no big deal.
> *


just being real, not hating, those prices are way to high, this isnt ebay.... those are common kits, and metal bodies are not really preferred ....


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 30 2011, 02:51 PM~20219701
> *I was just looking fir sumthing that would go all the way across sumtin like LATINSKULL Has on his 66 I think that's the year
> *


 Use a chevy pick up custom grill


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

I was looking at the detail set on a 65 impala looks like that might work but I need the measurements... What grill is that showrod??


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

got this for sale make offers everything seems to be there 
im including those big rims


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

need 1/24-1/25 Square Headlights ,like from the 79 monte carlo or whatever,just long as they are Square Headlights ,cash or trade :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 30 2011, 05:35 PM~20221597
> *need 1/24-1/25 Square Headlights ,like from the 79 monte carlo or whatever,just long as they are Square Headlights ,cash or trade :biggrin:
> *


seeds im in my parts boxes now, im sure i have something....


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 30 2011, 08:38 PM~20221625
> *seeds im in my parts boxes now, im sure i have something....
> *


cool, lmk,thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 30 2011, 07:35 PM~20221597
> *need 1/24-1/25 Square Headlights ,like from the 79 monte carlo or whatever,just long as they are Square Headlights ,cash or trade :biggrin:
> *


If Bobby dont find a matching set i know i have them !


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 30 2011, 09:03 PM~20221824
> *If  Bobby  dont  find  a  matching  set  i  know  i  have  them !
> *


cool mini, please let me know, i need around 10 sets or more, trades or cash waiting :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 30 2011, 08:09 PM~20221889
> *cool mini, please let me know, i need around 10 sets or more, trades or cash waiting :biggrin:
> *


GOD DANG 10 ! Shit i know Bobby dont have 10 sets ! I might get 5 but being crosseyed he'll think its 10 !


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up gseeds u got a old 64 hood



> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 30 2011, 06:09 PM~20221889
> *cool mini, please let me know, i need around 10 sets or more, trades or cash waiting :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 30 2011, 08:11 PM~20221907
> *whats up gseeds u got a old 64 hood
> *


Ive got one, but the hole for the blower is cut out


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

how much and can I see it




> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 30 2011, 06:19 PM~20221994
> *Ive got one, but the hole for the blower is cut out
> *


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 30 2011, 08:31 PM~20222102
> *how much and can I see it
> *


Here u go bro


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 30 2011, 05:54 PM~20220745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Trade for somethin? :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 30 2011, 03:54 PM~20220745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 30 2011, 09:11 PM~20221905
> *GOD  DANG  10 !  Shit  i  know  Bobby    dont  have  10 sets !  I  might  get  5  but  being  crosseyed  he'll think  its  10 !
> *


im going to need about 10 sets,but will collect one or 2 sets at a time if i need to :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 30 2011, 06:50 PM~20222224
> *Trade for somethin?  :biggrin:
> *


sorry tunz i need cash right now :happysad:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 30 2011, 08:52 PM~20222249
> *sorry tunz i need cash right now  :happysad:
> *


How much u lookin to get? I might have it


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 30 2011, 09:11 PM~20221907
> *whats up gseeds u got a old 64 hood
> *


no sorry, but ill look around for you, :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

good looking my boy cant wait 2 I get that mail they going 2 be sick




> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 30 2011, 06:59 PM~20222316
> *no sorry, but ill look around for you, :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

I need it how much I got money but I have a ram vts pick up




> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 30 2011, 06:49 PM~20222217
> *Here u go bro
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

any more 64 hoods


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 30 2011, 06:54 PM~20222272
> *How much u lookin to get? I might have it
> *


 18 plus shipping ?


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 30 2011, 09:25 PM~20222580
> *18 plus shipping ?
> *


Wish I could help ya out bro


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 30 2011, 07:28 PM~20222609
> *Wish I could help ya out bro
> *


pm me well work something out cash and some trade ?


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 30 2011, 04:35 PM~20221597
> *need 1/24-1/25 Square Headlights ,like from the 79 monte carlo or whatever,just long as they are Square Headlights ,cash or trade :biggrin:
> *


did u get them yet?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 30 2011, 06:09 PM~20222426
> *any more 64 hoods
> *


The old AMT or Revell 64? I may have one for the AMT


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

I NEED 1 4 AMT IF YOU HAVE SEND PIC


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 31 2011, 09:03 AM~20227207
> *I NEED 1 4 AMT IF YOU HAVE SEND PIC
> *


I'll send it when I get home, Its not cut open.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

OK 



> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 31 2011, 10:05 AM~20227219
> *I'll send it when I get home, Its not cut open.
> *


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

HOT WHEELS TREASURE HUNTS FOR SALE LET ME KNOW WHAT UR LOOKING FOR


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I LOVE TRADES, BUT ILL TAKE PAYPAL IF I HAVE TO ON THE FOLLOWING, HERES A BIT OF WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR

OTHER PHOTOETCH, 
1113'S 1109'S, CHROME ONLY
ED ROTH KITS
DIORAMA ITEMS
???? WHAT DO YOU HAVE????















































































body and bumpers / grille only, no interior....









NEW PICS OF CHEVY!!!!




































AND LAST , A MINIDREAMS BUILT HILUX 4X4 , IT HAS A KILLER PAINT JOB AND 20'S ON MUD TIRES, ILL HEAR OFFERS ON THIS, BUT I KNOW WHAT I PAID FOR IT, SO 15 DOLLAR OFFERS WILL BE IGNORED... ITS SUPER NICE , JUST NEEDS A GOOD CLEANING.  

















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 30 2011, 04:36 PM~20220047
> *just being real, not hating, those prices are way to high, this isnt ebay.... those are common kits, and metal bodies are not really preferred ....
> *


Ok cool. 
Well if anyone see what they like they can contact me.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hearse u should send me that toyota truck and we will be even


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 31 2011, 01:23 PM~20228512
> *hearse u should send me that toyota truck and we will be even
> *


let me assure you i paid way more for that truck than what the box of junk cars and parts i sent you was worth. if it would make your itchypussy ass feel better, i just found another uhaul box of junkers, id be happy to send you a random selection of them...  



even though tracking showed it as delivered :wow:


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 31 2011, 04:19 PM~20228873
> *let me assure you i paid way more for that truck than what the box of junk cars and parts i sent you was worth. if it would make your itchypussy ass feel better,  i just found another uhaul box of junkers, id be happy to send you a random selection of them...
> even though tracking showed it as delivered :wow:
> *


fuck him...tracking number proves everything. suck a dick mcloven just my .02


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 31 2011, 03:19 PM~20228873
> *let me assure you i paid way more for that truck than what the box of junk cars and parts i sent you was worth. if it would make your itchypussy ass feel better,  i just found another uhaul box of junkers, id be happy to send you a random selection of them...
> even though tracking showed it as delivered :wow:
> *


I like junker! Send em to me! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I will have a complete unbuilt Grand National kit up for grabs in a few days.


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 31 2011, 07:34 PM~20230219
> *I like junker! Send em to me!  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 31 2011, 05:34 PM~20230219
> *I like junker! Send em to me!  :biggrin:
> *


what are you looking for? i got about 30 or so in a box, along with lots of parts.... :cheesy:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Hearse,
You say junkers..We say PARTS...LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 31 2011, 07:36 PM~20230239
> *I will have a complete unbuilt Grand National kit up for grabs in a few days.
> *



pics/price my pm


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Mar 31 2011, 05:38 PM~20230263
> *Hearse,
> You say junkers..We say PARTS...LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: i rediscovered them while hunting for some parts last night.......


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 31 2011, 07:36 PM~20230239
> *I will have a complete unbuilt Grand National kit up for grabs in a few days.
> *


And wut might the ticket on that be, kind sir?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Mar 31 2011, 07:38 PM~20230263
> *Hearse,
> You say junkers..We say PARTS...LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 31 2011, 07:47 PM~20230333
> *And wut might the ticket on that be, kind sir?
> *


Not sure yet, gotta make sure everything's there.


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

hearse you still got that photoetch for the 64 impala? i got some more cases that i could probably get rid of


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 31 2011, 05:38 PM~20230257
> *what are you looking for? i got about 30 or so in a box, along with lots of parts.... :cheesy:
> *


PICS!!! and my adels better not be in there?! :0 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 31 2011, 07:00 PM~20230883
> *hearse you still got that photoetch for the 64 impala? i got some more cases that i could probably get rid of
> *


ive got one set left, but its for a build, jeral got the only one i had available. what else would you swap for them???


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 31 2011, 07:11 PM~20230978
> *PICS!!! and my adels better not be in there?! :0  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


your adels went out today, regular mail.... :cheesy:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 31 2011, 06:38 PM~20230257
> *what are you looking for? i got about 30 or so in a box, along with lots of parts.... :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: PICS? :cheesy:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

hearse i got one big one and two medium size ones with the chrome diamond plate bottoms. pm me some pics of kits you would trade for all 3


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 31 2011, 03:49 PM~20229473
> *fuck him...tracking number proves everything. suck a dick mcloven just my .02
> *


get the fuck out of here newb


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 31 2011, 05:40 PM~20230284
> *:yes: i rediscovered them while hunting for some parts last night.......
> *


send them out i guess


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I LOVE TRADES, BUT ILL TAKE PAYPAL IF I HAVE TO ON THE FOLLOWING, HERES A BIT OF WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR

OTHER PHOTOETCH, 
1113'S 1109'S, CHROME ONLY
ED ROTH KITS
DIORAMA ITEMS
???? WHAT DO YOU HAVE????















































































body and bumpers / grille only, no interior....









NEW PICS OF CHEVY!!!!




































AND LAST , A MINIDREAMS BUILT HILUX 4X4 , IT HAS A KILLER PAINT JOB AND 20'S ON MUD TIRES, ILL HEAR OFFERS ON THIS, BUT I KNOW WHAT I PAID FOR IT, SO 15 DOLLAR OFFERS WILL BE IGNORED... ITS SUPER NICE , JUST NEEDS A GOOD CLEANING.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

open but complete Porsche slant nose 20 shipped


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Apr 1 2011, 08:53 AM~20234579
> *get the fuck out of here newb
> *



better to be a newb then a piece of shit like you


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Apr 1 2011, 03:50 PM~20237805
> *better to be a newb then a piece of shit like you
> *


well im just gonna step in and offer my .02 on this bullshit. carla is a dipshit 99% of the time but has *moments* when he wants to act mature and decent. you have had your little fall form grace yourself, and are trying to pick up the pieces, what good is it doing to offer your insults to carl in a fucking sales thread?

pm the man if its that deep to you. 

bullshit like this is the exact reason why we have lost all the real modelers and the board is clogged up with arguments and wasted bullshit. even i have toned way down with the childish girlypuss games. we have to work together to make this place a sopt for modeling and the love of the hobby, and it really makes me sick to see the greats chased off over nonsensical bullshit. can you ever remember looking in a magazine and saying '' damn i wish i could build like that guy....'' ? we have (or had) all those guys here, biggs, gary seeds, armondo, jevries etc, but what are we doing? chasing off the talent that made us love this hobby to begin with . we can take nots from these guys, ask questions get tips etc. dont blow that chance ...

you really need to bring yourself up a level, it doesnt make you look cool to pick on carla, we all know hes a retard. it just makes you look that much dumber.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i have these , dont know what to ask forr them ...the creased one is jaded , the one with 2 staple holes is shelby cobra 

pm me reasonble offers shipped

























anyone ?????$25 shipped????


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 1 2011, 07:10 PM~20237895
> *well im just gonna step in and offer my .02 on this bullshit. carla is a dipshit 99% of the time but has  *moments* when he wants to act mature and decent. you have had your little fall form grace yourself, and are trying to pick up the pieces, what good is it doing to offer your insults to carl in a fucking sales thread?
> 
> pm the man if its that deep to you.
> ...



and many other bad ass builders we used to admire in LRB. My coolest thought about this site is the fact that I get to rub elbows with Gary Seeds, and Armando Flores. :wow: 

Well said Hearse. It is kinda creepy to realise you havent spouted off at the mouth like your usual self. :thumbsup: homer!


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 1 2011, 06:10 PM~20237895
> *well im just gonna step in and offer my .02 on this bullshit. carla is a dipshit 99% of the time but has  *moments* when he wants to act mature and decent. you have had your little fall form grace yourself, and are trying to pick up the pieces, what good is it doing to offer your insults to carl in a fucking sales thread?
> 
> pm the man if its that deep to you.
> ...



:dunno: i was just messin around i dont even know the dude or what he has done. my bad. although i will say i havent seen one person say anything good about him. yeah i used to say that all the time while readin the mags. shit i wish i had half the talent you have hearse. your shit is the whats up. i dont think ive seen a build of yours that i dont like. as for myself i think i have come to the conclusion that the only thing im good at building is... straight out the box anytime ive ever tried to do something custom i fuck it all up and just throw it back in the box. hence why theres a good 10-25 boxes of started chopped up shit plastic in my storage unit. anyway i was just givin the dude some shit like i said i dont even know him or what he did for people to say hes a retardo :dunno: so MY BAD MCLOVEN your good in my book for now


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 1 2011, 06:56 AM~20234592
> *I LOVE TRADES, BUT ILL TAKE PAYPAL IF I HAVE TO ON THE FOLLOWING, HERES A BIT OF WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR
> 
> OTHER PHOTOETCH,
> ...


Hey whats the deal on the model A pickup. is it complete, what color is the plastic.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

open but complete Porsche slant nose 20 shipped 



















or 10 bucks and a set of spokes


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

FOR SALE $35 EACH OBO INCLUDES SHIPPING W TRACKIN #
PAYPAL


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

what happend to the rear bumper an antennas?


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 3 2011, 03:46 PM~20248805
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i put in a box in my storage unit the antennas feel off and i dont remember it having a bumper i though it was missing :dunno: still worth the 35 im asking im done with this shit lol all my shits fucked up...even if i take my fn time i still some how manage to fuck it up :guns:


----------

